# هل يسوع غافر الذنوب ؟ : سؤال من مسلم والرد عليه



## NEW_MAN (26 يوليو 2008)

هل يسوع غافر الذنوب ؟
سؤال من مسلم والرد عليه ​ 

هل سمعت عن ذلك العالم الجهبذ الذي راح يجري بحثه على ضفدعة فيخبط بيده على المنضدة ويأمرها بالقفز وبالفعل فأن الضفدعة تقفز ، ثم يقوم ببتر اطرافها واحدا تلو الآخر وفي كل مرة يعيد الامر بالقفز ، وهكذا وحتى ينتهي من اطرافها الاربعة ، ويأمرها بالقفز فتبقى الضفدعة مكانها بلا حركة ، فيخلص بهذا البحث الى استنتاجه "العلمي " ان الضفدعة بعد قطع جميع اطرافها "تفقد حاسة السمع" ؟؟!! 

تذكرت هذه النكتة ، بعد أن قرأت مقالا على الانترنت عنوانه (هل يسوع غافر الذنوب ) ويحاول فيه كاتبه ان ينفي عن السيد المسيح (له كل المجد) سلطان غفران الخطايا ، واستدل ببحثه على قصة الشاب المفلوج ولكنه اقتبسها مبتورة عن نهايتها ، لكي يصل الى استنتاجه البحثي ، فتذكرت القصة الطريفة ( النكتة) ، لان كاتب المقال فعل شيئا مشابها ، فهناك من يضع الاستدلال تلو الآخر ويكون الاستنتاج واضحا وضوح الشمس ، فاذا به يخرج بنتيجة غريبة غير منطقية ، توافق هواه الشخصي ولا توافق الحقائق ، فالسيد المسيح في الموقف المذكور ، قال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك، فلما سمع الجمع تعجبوا وقالوا: من يغفر الذنوب الا الله وحده ، فما كان من السيد المسيح الا ان اكد اقواله بافعاله وقام بشفاء المفلوج، فكان استنتاج الناس (وصديقنا المسلم ) كالتالي : 

هذا الرجل (المسيح) يقول انه يفغر الخطايا ، ولا يغفر الخطايا الا الله وحده ، الاستنتاج ان هذا الرجل (المسيح ) كاذب ، بالرغم من ان الاستناج المنطقي هو الاعتراف بانه بالفعل هو الله ، ليس لانه غفر الخطايا بالقول فقط ، بل لانه شفي المفلوج ، الامر الذي ما كان ليحدث لو كان يجدف على الله ، بل على العكس ، كان المتوقع ان نرى معاقبة الله له اذا كان كاذبا . 

وسنقوم هنا بالرد على ما اورد الاخ المسلم في مقاله والذي يمكن ان نخلصه في النقاط الآتية :

اولا : اعتراضه على فهمنا المسيحي واتهامنا اننا القائلين بغير دليل ان ( يسوع غافر الذنوب) 

ثانيا : قول المسيح ( مغفورة لك خطاياك ) بصيغة المبني للمجهول معناها انه ليس هو ( الغافر)

ثالثا : ان اليهود اذا كانوا فعلا فهموا قول المسيح انه هو ( غافر الذنوب ) لكانت ردة فعلهم هي محاولة قتله او رجمه . 



وقبل ان اقوم بالرد على اورده الاخ في المقال ، ساضع الاقتباس كاملا من الكتاب المقدس ، لكي يقرأه هو وكل مسلم ممن يتبعون طريقة النقل المبتور ، لكي نضع الاستدلال الذي يقود الى النتيجة المنطقية ، واحب ان اوضح ان الرد ليس طويلا ، ولكن الاقتباسات وضعتها من الكتاب المقدس للفقرات كاملة ، ولكني اشجعك على الاستمرار في القراءة ، واعدك انك لن تندم .

(واذ لم يقدروا ان يقتربوا اليه من اجل الجمع كشفوا السقف حيث كان وبعدما نقبوه دلّوا السرير الذي كان المفلوج مضطجعا عليه.
5 فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بنيّ مغفورة لك خطاياك.
6 وكان قوم من الكتبة هناك جالسين يفكرون في قلوبهم
7 لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف.من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده.
8 فللوقت شعر يسوع بروحه انهم يفكرون هكذا في انفسهم فقال لهم لماذا تفكرون بهذا في قلوبكم.
9 أيّما ايسر ان يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك.أم ان يقال قم واحمل سريرك وامش.
10 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا.قال للمفلوج
11 لك اقول قم واحمل سريرك واذهب الى بيتك.
12 فقام للوقت وحمل السرير وخرج قدام الكل حتى بهت الجميع ومجّدوا الله قائلين ما رأينا مثل هذا قط.)
(مرقس 2: 4 – 12) وايضا (متى 9: 2- 8) وايضا (لوقا 5: 17 – 26) 




يقول الاخ المسلم في بحثه : 



اقتباس (يأخذ هذه الجملة أناس غير مستقيمى التفكير ويأوِّلونها على أنها دليل على ألوهية نبى الله عيسى عليه السلام ، غير ملاحظين أنه تكلَّمَ فيها بصيغة المبنى للمجهول. أى إنه حذف الفاعل لكونه معلوم.
لاحظ أيضاً أنه كان يكلم جماعة من المؤمنين ، فلم تكن له حاجة أن يثبت لهم أن غفَّار الذنوب هو الله ، كما قال هو فى مواضع أخرى.) انتهى الاقتباس 




ونرد قائلين 


النقطة الاولى : كمسيحيين لا نعتمد في ايماننا (ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ) على آية او اثنتين ، او على موقف او ثلاثة ، وانما على فكر كامل يعلنه الكتاب المقدس بحياة السيد المسيح واقواله وافعاله ، مضافا اليها نبؤات انبياء العهد القديم ، ثم تفسير الوحي المقدس في العهد الجديد الذي يمتد الى رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي ، هذه الاعلانات الواضحة عن السيد المسيح وعن لاهوته وناسوته كونه الله الظاهر في الجسد بصورة واضحة ، لا يمكن تجاوزها او انكارها .




النقطة الثانية : ان الاستنتاج بان السيد المسيح بهذه المقولة ينسب الى نفسه الالوهية ليس من نتاج اناس غير مستقيمي التفكير كما يفترض ، فانه في الفقرة الكتابية نفسها تقول ان اليهود الحاضرين للمشهد ايضا خلصوا الى هذا الاستنتاج بناء على ماقاله السيد المسيح ، ونحن لن نتجرأ لكي نقول اننا كقارئين نفهم الموقف والطريقة التي قال بها المسيح هذا الكلام اكثر من شهود العيّان اليهود انفسهم ، خاصة انهم ( وكما تقول الفقرة) من الكتبة اي من اعلى طبقة متعلمة دينية ، الطبقة التي تكتب نسخ الاسفار لتداولها ، ولكننا نستطيع ان نقول ان السيد المسيح كان بالفعل يتكلم ويعلم دائما (كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة) (متى 7: 29) و( مرقس 1: 22) 




النقطة الثالثة : اذا افترضنا ان اليهود فهموا كلامه خطأ واعتقدوا زعمه انه (غافر الذنوب) فلماذا لم يصحح هذا المفهوم لهم ويقول ما قاله الاخ المسلم ( انتم تعلمون ان غفار الذنوب هو الله ، فلا داعي ان تفهموني خطأ ، فانا لست الله ) الامر الذي لم يفعله السيد المسيح ، بل على العكس ، فان كلامه يؤكد هذا المفهوم بل ويستغرب من افكارهم التي تستنكر ( والتي عرفها بسلطانه الذاتي بقراءة القلوب ) وكيف لا وهو ( الفاحص القلوب وكاشف الكلي ) (رؤيا 2: 23) وهي من صفات الله وحده (فان فاحص القلوب والكلى الله البا) ( مزمور 7: 9) ، نقول لم يصحح السيد المسيح مفهومهم لا في موضوع (غافر الذنوب ) ولا في اي موضوع آخر كان ينسب فيه اللاهوت الى نفسه ( من قبول السجود والاعتراف صراحة امامه باللاهوت كما فعل توما حينما سجد له وقال (ربي والهي ) (يوحنا 20: 28) ، وهذا ما يسمونه المسلمون ( الموافقة بالاقرار ) اي انه رأي الفعل او سمع القول ولم يصححه او يرفضه .




النقطة الرابعة : لم تكن هذه هي المرة الوحيدة التي قال فيها السيد المسيح ( مغفور لك خطاياك ) فينزعج الحاضرون والمستمعون لانهم يعرفون ان (غافر الذنوب هو الله وحده ) فيكون موقف السيد المسيح هو السكوت والموافقة على هذا الفهم فلا يصححه ولا يعدله ، وكمثال ، الموقف الثاني كان في بيت سمعان الفريسي مع المرأة التي غسلت رجلي المسيح بقارورة الطيب ، وكان كلامه مع مضيفه سمعان يؤكد انه هو المسامح لخطاياها من اجل ابدائها ندمها على خطاياها 




القصة كاملة هي كما يلي ، وارجو ان تقرأها بعناية ملتفتا الى اقوال المسيح في الاشارة الى انه هو الذي يمنحها الغفران ثم استغراب الحاضرين لانه يغفر الذنوب :

(واذا امرأة في المدينة كانت خاطئة اذ علمت انه متكئ في بيت الفريسي جاءت بقارورة طيب
38 ووقفت عند قدميه من ورائه باكية وابتدأت تبل قدميه بالدموع وكانت تمسحهما بشعر راسها وتقبل قدميه وتدهنهما بالطيب.
39 فلما رأى الفريسي الذي دعاه ذلك تكلم في نفسه قائلا لو كان هذا نبيا لعلم من هذه المرأة التي تلمسه وما هي.انها خاطئة.
40 فاجاب يسوع وقال له يا سمعان عندي شيء اقوله لك.فقال قل يا معلّم.
41 كان لمداين مديونان.على الواحد خمس مئة دينار وعلى الآخر خمسون.
42 واذ لم يكن لهما ما يوفيان سامحهما جميعا.فقل.ايهما يكون اكثر حبا له.
43 فاجاب سمعان وقال اظن الذي سامحه بالاكثر.فقال له بالصواب حكمت.
44 ثم التفت الى المرأة وقال لسمعان أتنظر هذه المرأة.اني دخلت بيتك وماء لاجل رجلي لم تعط.واما هي فقد غسلت رجليّ بالدموع ومسحتهما بشعر راسها.
45 قبلة لم تقبّلني.واما هي فمنذ دخلت لم تكف عن تقبيل رجليّ.
46 بزيت لم تدهن راسي.واما هي فقد دهنت بالطيب رجليّ.
47 من اجل ذلك اقول لك قد غفرت خطاياها الكثيرة لانها احبت كثيرا.والذي يغفر له قليل يحب قليلا.
48 ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياك.
49 فابتدأ المتكئون معه يقولون في انفسهم من هذا الذي يغفر خطايا ايضا.
50 فقال للمرأة ايمانك قد خلّصك.اذهبي بسلام )
( لوقا 7: 48 – 50) 

هذا الموقف الثاني كما قلنا واضح فيه ان السيد المسيح يتكلم عن غفران الخطايا لهذه المرأة ، ولا يدع اي مجال للشك في ان اليهود فهموا فهما صحيحا ان السيد المسيح لا يعلن فقط غفران الآب في السماء ولكنه يعطي الغفران بنفسه ، فبحسب كلامه ان ( الغافر او المسامح ) هو متلقي الفعل هنا ، اذا فالموقف اكبر واخطر من ان نتجاوزه بكلمتين في ان الموضوع هو سوء فهم .

(هناك مواقف اخرى كثيرة ولكني اختصر الرد ، يمكنك ايضا مراجعة (يوحنا 5: 13 و 14) واضح فيها ان الشفاء تم بغفران الخطايا ) 



 **************


ثانيا : اعتراض الاخ المسلم ان قول المسيح جاء في صيغة المبني للمجهول ( مغفورة لك خطاياك) تنفي كون السيد المسيح هو (غافر الذنوب ) ليس له اي مدلول ولا دليل لغوي على صحته ، فان الله قد يتكلم بصيغة المبني للمجهول ولكنه يكون هو ايضا الفاعل ، بل استطيع القول بأنه اذا طبقنا نفس القاعدة على القرآن فسينتفي عن الله انه الفاعل لكثير من الامور ، والادلة كثيرة سواء من الكتاب المقدس او القرآن .


المثال الاول من القرآن : الله يقول في القرآن ( سورة الغاشية ، ابتداء من الآية 17 وما بعدها ) (أَفَلَا يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الْإِبِلِ كَيْفَ خُلِقَتْ) مبني للمجهول ، وبهذا فان الله ليس هو خالق الابل ، (وَإِلَى السَّمَاءِ كَيْفَ رُفِعَتْ) هذه ايضا مبني للمجهول فلا يكون الله المتكلم هو رافع السماء ؟ (وَإِلَى الْجِبَالِ كَيْفَ نُصِبَتْ) نفس القاعدة ، الله ليس هو ناصب الجبال ، (وَإِلَى الْأَرْضِ كَيْفَ سُطِحَتْ) نفس القاعدة ، فان الله ليس هو باسط الارض ـ اعتقد ان القاعدة التي تقول ان المسيح عندما يتكلم بصيغة المبني للمجهول فهذا ينفي انه هو (غافر الذنب) هذا المقياس غير صحيح ، والا كيف يفسر كلام الله المبنى للمجهول في حين انه كان يستطيع ان يقول نفس هذه التقارير وينسبها الى نفسه بصيغة الفاعل بدلا من كتابتها بصيغة المبني للمجهول فيقع القرآن في المحظور ويسقط تحت اختبار القاعدة التي اخترعها الاخ المسلم !!


المثال الثاني من الكتاب المقدس : الله في العهد القديم يتكلم بصيغة المبني للمجهول (لاني انا الرب الهك قدوس اسرائيل مخلّصك.جعلت مصر فديتك كوش وسبا عوضك.4 اذ صرت عزيزا في عينيّ مكرما) (اشعياء 43: 3 – 4) وهنا الله يقول لاسرائيل ( صرت مكرما) فهل هذا ينفي ان الله هو الفاعل في عملية التكريم ، اما انها تؤكد ان التكريم حاصل تحصيل من الله الذي فعل الامور المذكورة في الآية ؟؟


*******

ثالثا : 
يقول كاتب المقال : اقتباس (لذلك تصيَّدَ له اليهود هذه الجملة وقالوا فى أنفسهم («لِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ هَذَا هَكَذَا بِتَجَادِيفَ؟ مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ خَطَايَا إلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ؟») فلو إنهم أقاموا عليه دليلاً واحداً أنه جدَّف ، لكانوا رجموه أو قتلوه دون الرجوع إلى الحاكم الرومانى والمسرحية التى تعرفونها.) انتهى الاقتباس 
وللرد نقول : ابشر يا اخي المسلم ، فبالفعل اراد اليهود ان يرجموا السيد المسيح اكثر من مرة ، ولنفس التهمة - اي انه يعادل نفسه بالله - الاولى حينما قال السيد المسيح (انا والآب واحد 31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه. 32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي.بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني. 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها. ) ( يوحنا 10: 30 – 33 ) الثانية (ثم بعد ذلك قال لتلاميذه لنذهب الى اليهودية ايضا.8 قال له التلاميذ يا معلّم الآن كان اليهود يطلبون ان يرجموك وتذهب ايضا الى هناك) ( يوحنا 11: 7 - 8) 


بل ان التهمة الرئيسية التي تم تقديم السيد المسيح للمحاكمة بسببها هي انه قال عن نفسه انه (ابن الله ) معادلا نفسه بالله (فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله ) ( يوحنا 5: 18)
اما لماذا لم يستطع اليهود ان يرجموه ، فهذا لانهم كانوا تحت الاحتلال الروماني ، فكان لهم ان يقيموا شعائرهم اليهودية ، اما الجرائم التي تحتم عقوبة القتل ، فكان يقوم بها الرومان صلبا ، وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي الذي انتهى بالسيد المسيح بتلقي عقوبة الاعدام بالصليب ، بعد محاكمة اليهود وتقديمه للرومان لتنفيذ الحكم ( راجع قصة المحاكمة والصليب في الانجيل) .


*******


واخيرا ، نشكر كاتب المقال اذ اورد الكثير من الآيات التي تثبت ان المسيح هو الله ، فاذا كان الله هو غافر الذنب ، والمسيح هو غافر الذنب ، فلا بد وان يكون المسيح هو الله نفسه الظاهر في الجسد 
يقول كاتب المقال : اقتباس ( أمَّا الجديد هو الذى أدخله كاتب إنجيل مرقس (10وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا) مرقس 2: 10 ، وهى بلا أدنى شك من تأليف كاتب أو ناسخ الإنجيل) انتهى الاقتباس 


وللرد نقول :


النقطة الاولى : لم يقم اي كاتب بوضع اي اضافات من عندياته ، لاننا نؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس كله موحى به من الله ( 2 يتموثاوس 3: 16) فقد كان الرسل كلهم يكتبون الانجيل بوحي كامل من الروح القدس (لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس)(بطرس الثانية 1: 21) 


النقطة الثانية : نفس المقولة كتبها ايضا البشير لوقا (ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج لك اقول قم واحمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك. 25 ففي الحال قام امامهم وحمل ما كان مضطجعا عليه ومضى الى بيته وهو يمجد الله)( لوقا 5: 24 – 25) وكتبها ايضا البشير متى (ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا.حينئذ قال للمفلوج.قم احمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك)(متى 9: 6 )


النقطة الثالثة : ان الفهم بأن السيد يسوع المسيح غافر الخطايا لم يكن من خيال المسيحيين بل هو وحي الروح القدس الذي يشهد بأن الايمان باسمه هو الضمان لغفران الخطايا (له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا)(اعمال 10: 43) وهو القائل عن نفسه في رؤيا ظهوره لبولس (حتى ينالوا بالايمان بي غفران الخطايا ونصيبا مع المقدسين ) ( اعمال26: 18) وايضا يقول الوحي المقدس (محتملين بعضكم بعضا ومسامحين بعضكم بعضا ان كان لاحد على احد شكوى.كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا انتم ايضا) (كولوسي 3: 13) (له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا)(اعمال 10: 43) (اكتب اليكم ايها الاولاد لانه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من اجل اسمه- اي المسيح )(1 يوحنا 2: 12)



**********


يقول كاتب المقال : اقتباس (إذن فمن يغفر الذنوب؟ فهو الله وليس عيسى عليه السلام (28اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ جَمِيعَ الْخَطَايَا تُغْفَرُ لِبَنِي الْبَشَرِ وَالتَّجَادِيفَ الَّتِي يُجَدِّفُونَهَا. 29وَلَكِنْ مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ مَغْفِرَةٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلْ هُوَ مُسْتَوْجِبٌ دَيْنُونَةً أَبَدِيَّةً».) مرقس 3: 28-29) انتهى الاقتباس 


وللرد نقول : 

النقطة الاولى : ليس في الآية اي معنى يستطيع الكاتب ان يستشهد به انه نفي عن السيد المسيح سلطان غفران الخطايا ، ولكنها تحدد ما هي الخطايا التي يغفرها والتي لا يغفرها الله . 



النقطة الثانية : ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) (يوحنا 1: 1 و 14) اذا فهو اله كامل وانسان كامل ، وحينما يتكلم ينبغي ان نصغي ونعرف هل يتكلم باللاهوت او بالناسوت ، فاذا قال ان الله هو الذي يغفر الذنوب فهذا لا ينفي عن نفسه انه هو ايضا (غافر الذنوب) بسلطان اللاهوت ، اما كونه (ابن الانسان ) حال تجسده ، فهو يعطي بعض المعذرة في ان تدرك وتؤمن بهذا الامر ولهذا فانه يعلن غفران هذه الخطية ، الامر الذي لم يعطه لمن يجدف على (الروح القدس ) اي رفض عمل الروح القدس في الانسان للتبرير والتقديس وغفران الخطايا (لكني اقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم ان انطلق.لانه ان لم انطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي.ولكن ان ذهبت ارسله اليكم. ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة. اما على خطية فلانهم لا يؤمنون بي.) (يوحنا 16: 7- 8) 

المعنى اذا واضح ،من يجدف على ( ابن الانسان ) سوف ينال الغفران اذا طلبه ، اما من يجدف على الروح القدس ( الذي يبكت الانسان ويلومه على الخطية ويحفزه لطلب الغفران) فهذا معناه رفض وعدم طلب الغفران ، فكيف ينال غفران الخطايا من لا يطلب المغفرة بل نذهب الى القول بأن عمل الروح القدس ايضا هو ان يشهد للسيد المسيح ( ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي) ( يوحنا 15: 26) اذا فالمسيح هو مرسل الروح القدس ، روح الحق ، الذي من عمله ان يشهد لصدق المسيح . 



النقطة الثالثة : اقر السيد يسوع المسيح انه هو الذي سيقوم بالدينونة بنفسه ، أي حساب الخطايا سواء بالغفران والعفو او بالتقرير والعقاب ، (لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء. 22 لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن. ) ( يوحنا 5: 21 – 22) وايضا (لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته. 27 واعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان. 28 لا تتعجبوا من هذا.فانه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته. 29 فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات الى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيّآت الى قيامة الدينونة. )(يوحنا 5: 26) وايضا (ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات.بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات. 22 كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة. 23 فحينئذ أصرّح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط.اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم ) ( متى 7: 21- 23)


من هذا كله نفهم ان السيد المسيح يقرر بأنه سوف يكون هو الديان في ذلك اليوم ، اي يوم القيامة الدينونة ، حيث سيكون صوته هو الذي يقيم الاموات ، واعتقد ان الاخوة المسلمون لا يختلفون في ان السيد المسيح هو الذي سوف يأتي في يوم الدينونة ديانا حكما مقسطا للناس ، ونعم نعم السيد المسيح هو الذي يغفر الذنوب 



ألم اقل لكم ان ايماننا المسيحي لا يعتمد على آية واحدة او موقف واحد ؟؟ انه فكر كامل معلن في الكتاب المقدس . 


نعمة ومحبة ومغفرة المسيح لتكن مع من يطلبها .


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2008)

رد قوي ومُمتع, اران الشبهة الواهية و الرد عليها
فكل النقاط التي تقدم بها الاخ المسلم هيمجرد استنتاجاته النابعة من قصد ناقد لألوهية المسيح, بدون دليل او برهان و بذلك تسقط حجته لعدم احتوائها اي دليل كتابي يثبت صحة ما ادعاه, بل اكتفى قانعاً نفسه فقط بالتفسير اللغوي الخاطئ و بتفسير موقف اليهود من المسيح و الذي بسبب جهله بالكتاب لا يعرف وجود ما ينكره في موقف اليهود!

دايم يا new_man


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يسوع غافر الذنوب ؟ : سؤال من مسلم والرد عليه*

*سلمت يمناك اخى نيو مان ...رد بسيط واكثر من ممتاز واكثر من ده مقنع جدا 
لعلهم يؤمنون *


----------



## صوت الرب (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يسوع غافر الذنوب ؟ : سؤال من مسلم والرد عليه*

رد جميل و رائع عزيزي new_man
الرب يبارك تعبك و يستخدمك لدفاع عن كلمته المقدسة
منتظرين المزيد من ردودك الجميلة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل يسوع غافر الذنوب ؟ : سؤال من مسلم والرد عليه*

 new_manبجد ابحاثك جميلة حتي في منتدي الاقباط ربنا يباركك


----------



## شمس المحبه (29 يوليو 2008)

بحث رائع جدا بصراحه ... لكن لو جائتني الردود لتعليقاتي ... ...

حيث انك بنيت على المجهول مع انه كان التصريح .. يجب هنا انه كان موضع تاكيد .. فلماذا تكلم بالمجهول...
والتعليق الثاني ... يااستاذ ... القرآن دائما باآآيآآته يتكلم عن الاه واحد فالضمير يكون عائد .. عليه بكل الاحوال ...

اتمنى التوضيح لانك ستجد من يناقشك في هذه النقاط ... هؤلاء اعجبهم تفنيدك ولكن الرد دائما
للاخرين وهم الذي يجب اقناعهم ... واما اصحابك سيعجبهم بكل الاحوال ...
 .. وانا اعجبتني طريقت تفنيدك... اتمنى ان تعلق على كلامي .. حتى الكل يستفيد....


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يوليو 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> حيث انك بنيت على المجهول مع انه كان التصريح .. يجب هنا انه كان موضع تاكيد .. فلماذا تكلم بالمجهول...




الاخ الفاضل شمس المحبة 

شكرا على سؤالك ، ولكن اعتقد ان الاجابة كانت واضحة في المقال 

دعني اكرر ببساطة 

اولا : قول المسيح ( مغفورة لك خطاياك ) بصيغة المبني للمجهول لا تغير في الموضوع اي شيء ، فقد بينّا ان اليهود ( الكتبة والفريسيين ) وهم اعلم بالكتب وهم شهود العيان والحاضرين للموقف ، فهموا ان السيد المسيح يعطي المغفرة من عنده بكلمته ، ولهذا فقالوا ( لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف.من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده) ( مرقس 2: 7) ، وفي الموقف الآخر مع المرأة الخاطئة في بيت سمعان الفريسي  (  ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياك. 49 فابتدأ المتكئون معه يقولون في انفسهم من هذا الذي يغفر خطايا ايضا.) ( لوقا 7: 48 - 50) ، اذا فاليهود فهموا انه هو الذي يغفر الخطايا وموضوع المبني للمجهول ليس حجة على الانكار ، فكما قلنا ان شهود العيان وهم ليسوا من العامة بل من دارسين الكتب المقدسة فهموا تصريح المسيح ، هذه النقطة وحدها كافية لدحض الادعاء ان القول ( مغفورة لك خطاياك ) بهذه الصيغة تنفي عنه انه الفاعل ، وخاصة انه بعد فهم اليهود ان المسيح هو الذي يقدم المغفرة لم يصحح لهم المفهوم ، ولم يصحح لنا ايضا ، اذا فهذا السكوت هو تقرير بالقبول والموافقة، خاصة والموضوع اخطر من ان يترك شبهته بالصمت.

ثانيا : الامثلة التي ذكرناها من القرآن كان يتكلم فيها الله بصيغة المبني للمجهول (سورة الغاشية) ، كما ان هناك امثلة عديدة في العهد القديم ليهوة يتكلم بصيغة المبني للمجهول ، ولا يمكن ان يكون الله ينفي عن نفسه الفعل بسبب صيغة الكلام المبني للمجهول . 

ثالثا : هناك ايضا الآيات الواضحة التي كتبتها و تقول ان معطي المغفرة هو السيد المسيح  (كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا انتم ايضا) (كولوسي 3: 13) (له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا)(اعمال 10: 43) (اكتب اليكم ايها الاولاد لانه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من اجل اسمه- اي المسيح )(1 يوحنا 2: 12)

رابعا : هل هناك قاعدة لغوية تقول انه اذا جاء الكلام على لسان الفاعل بصيغة المبني للمجهول فان هذا معناه انه ينكر انه هو الفاعل ؟؟ 

وشكرا لك على سؤالك ومشاركتك ، ولا تتردد في توجيه النصيحة او النقد ، فهذا يثري الموضوع ويغنيه ، اذا كان لديك اي اقتراح لتوضيح النقطة او اضافة اي معلومة لها ارجو المشاركة .

مع محبتي


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2008)

ارد اقول ايه موضوع حضرتك كامل ومنسق ومفحم                    الرب يباركك            حقا انت ابن يسوع غافر الذنوب


----------



## شمس المحبه (31 يوليو 2008)

كلام جميل وواضح  ومنطقي من وجهت نظرك وتحليلك الرائع ...يااستاذ ..new_man
لكن انا مجرد ان استفسر ... اذا كان موضوع أخطر من ان يترك شبهه...بالصمت ؟
لماذا بنيت الحكم  على عدم التعليق على سكوت اليهود واعتبرته قبول
 ...لماذا اذا كان موضوع اخطر من ان يترك شبهه
كما تقول الم يكن من الاولى
ان يصرح المسيح عليه السلام بذالك ... او لماذا لم يصرح اليهود لماذا اخذ الحكم بالصمت 
وانت تقول اخطر من ان يترك شبهه ... فازالت الشبهه التامه تكون بالتصريح ...؟بالفعل والقول !!!
وستستدل...
(له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا)(اعمال 10: 43) 
(اكتب اليكم ايها الاولاد لانه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من اجل اسمه- اي المسيح )(1 يوحنا 2: 12)
اريد ان استفسر هنا انت تقول ان المسيح يفغر الخطايا عليه السلام.
لكن المصرح هنا بان الذي غفر شخص آخر غير المسيح . فكيف له ان يصرح بغفران يكون بيد المسيح عليه السلام...كما وضحت انت ...سابقا ... فكلامك يدل ويأكد على ان الغافر هو المسيح عليه السلام ..
فكيف يفغر باسمه غيره ...


تقول
رابعا : هل هناك قاعدة لغوية تقول انه اذا جاء الكلام على لسان الفاعل بصيغة المبني للمجهول فان هذا معناه انه ينكر انه هو الفاعل؟

لا في اللغه العربيه ...  لايوجد انكار للفاعل بصيغة المجهول ...لكن في القرآن الكريم ... دائما يكون التوضيح والتصريح ..
اذا جاء بهذه الصيغه بالايه التي بعدها اوالتي تليها ... فيكون مصرح بالمقصود ...

اشكرك استاذ new_man   ... تنتقد وتصيغ بشكل رائع ... واسلوبك في الحوار يدل على 
الرقي العلمي  وحسن المعامله ..

انتظر تعليقك ...


----------



## My Rock (31 يوليو 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> وستستدل...
> (له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا)(اعمال 10: 43)
> (اكتب اليكم ايها الاولاد لانه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من اجل اسمه- اي المسيح )(1 يوحنا 2: 12)
> اريد ان استفسر هنا انت تقول ان المسيح يفغر الخطايا عليه السلام.
> ...


 
يعني اللف و الدوران اصبح في دمكم!

اتركي هذا النص و غيره و ركزي في النص التالي:

متى الأصحاح 9 العدد 6 
[q-bible]وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا» - حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!» [/q-bible]

المسيح يعلن ان له سلطان غفران الخطايا

فهمتي؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أغسطس 2008)

My Rock قال:


> يعني اللف و الدوران اصبح في دمكم!





My Rock قال:


> اتركي هذا النص و غيره و ركزي في النص التالي:
> 
> متى الأصحاح 9 العدد 6
> [q-bible]وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا» - حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!» [/q-bible]
> ...




شكرا لك اخي الحبيب 
My Rock
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك، ويعوضك حسب غناه في المجد .

اجابتك بالطبع وترد قاطعة وحاسمة لكل اعتراض 

ومع هذا اسمح لي بالتذكير بتعليقك (حيث انه اختفي في الصفحة الخلفية ) واسمح لي باضافة صغيرة ، وهي لن تخرج عن كونها تكرار مرة اخرى لجزئية جائت في الرد .

وهو مقابلة السيد المسيح مع المرأة التي مسحت قدميه بالطيب في بيت سمعان الفريسي 
وفيها من الواضح من سياق الكلام ان معطي الغفران هنا هو الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه ايضا ، ولهذا كان تساؤل الناس للمرة الثانية ( من هذا الذي يفغر خطايا ايضا ) ؟ ( لوقا 7: 48 - 49)
فهل تعتقد ان اليهود اساؤا فهم كلام المسيح مرتين ، وفي المرتين يؤكد لهم هذا الفهم ولا ينفيه ؟؟؟

فكر شويه ، واقرأ المواقف مرة اخرى من الانجيل . وصلي واترك روح الله يرشدك للحق .


----------



## شمس المحبه (2 أغسطس 2008)

يااستاذ ... انا اتكلم عن نقطتبن  واضحه وانتظرت تبريرها لم انتظر التكرار كل هذا قراته وفهمت مقصدكم 
في التوضيح ...لكن
لماذا بين الحكم  بعدم التعليق على سكوت اليهود واعتبرت عدم الاعتراض اقرار...
اي انه محتمل لعدم الاعتراض اسباب كثيره مثل السلطه او التبجيل والتبرك به وطلب الدعاء منه بحكم انه نبي عليه السلام...
...لماذا اذا كان موضوع اخطر من ان يترك شبهه  يقر الفعل وياخذ به لمجرد عدم الاعتراض
وهل من المعقول ان الانسان يتسائل عن شيء او يبهره شيء ولا يطلب التوضيح..
غيزة الانسان دائما فضولي .. لو كانو قد تعجبو لكان اول من ساله الذين رأوه ...
وهم لم يسئلو فقط اقرو ...بالسكوت ...على خول تعجبهم واسستغرابهم بمن هذا الذي يغفر الذنوب ...

اعطيك مثال لو كنت تمشي في الشارع ورأيت شيئا غريبن لا يتصوره العقل هل ستسكت ام ستتسائل 
حتى  تعلم ماهذا الشيء واول من ستتجه اليه صاحب الشأن او المستغرب منه لكن هنا لم يسئل 
رغم الانبهاروالتسال...
والذي هو اغرب كيف انه فعلها للمره الثانيه .. ولم يسئل ولم يطلب منه التوضيح 
مره ثانيه .وكان لاحرى والمنطق ان يكون اول مايفعلون بعد استغرابهم 
السؤال الصريح لعظم الامر ؟؟

ولانه مختلف عن عقائدهم  كيف صدقوه بدون سؤال وهم حريصين على عقائدهم ..
وكيف كانت هذه الطاعه  والانسياق بهذه السرعه رغم انه شيء جديد دخل عليهم 
وبهذه لسرعه اطاعوه حتى انهم لم يسئلوه الست انت الله ...

تحياتي ..


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2008)

راجعي الرد   #*11*  و كفى لف و دوران
المسيح يغفر الخطايا بسلطانه بنصوص صريحة واضحة مباشرة, هل صعب عليكم ان تفهموا ابسط الجمل؟


----------



## شمس المحبه (2 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> راجعي الرد   #*11*  و كفى لف و دوران
> المسيح يغفر الخطايا بسلطانه بنصوص صريحة واضحة مباشرة, هل صعب عليكم ان تفهموا ابسط الجمل؟





ياماي روك انا فاهم انكم تؤمنون بالمسيح عليه السلام  ..كغافر للذنوب ...
وانكم تقولون المسيح يغفر الذنوب ... ولكم استدلالات كثيره هذه عقيدكم ...
ولا اناقش في ذالك... انا اناقش الذي وضع هذا الموضوع واستدل باقرار اليهود وعدم مخالفته ...
وهذه ليست دليل لانه في موضع انبهار وشبهه ولا تقر الشبه بالفعل فقط ..يجي القول ...

بعدين انت اتيت بنص من الانجيل ...يغفر الذنوب بسلطانه ... اذا هل اي انسان يغفر الذنوب باسم المسيح ...ولماذا لم لايكون هذا تشبيه ...كما فسرتو ...ادلة القتل ... وحد الرده ..
لانه بصراحه ... هذا اول دليل اراه تعترفون بانه صريح ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : شمس المحبة 

سلام ونعمة ومحبة في المسيح يسوع 




شمس المحبه قال:


> ياماي روك انا فاهم انكم تؤمنون بالمسيح عليه السلام ..كغافر للذنوب ...





شمس المحبه قال:


> وانكم تقولون المسيح يغفر الذنوب ... ولكم استدلالات كثيره هذه عقيدكم ...
> ولا اناقش في ذالك... انا اناقش الذي وضع هذا الموضوع واستدل باقرار اليهود وعدم مخالفته ...
> وهذه ليست دليل لانه في موضع انبهار وشبهه ولا تقر الشبه بالفعل فقط ..يجي القول ...




اولا : اخي انت بالطبع مسلم 
واتمنى ان تكون مسلما سنيا (حيث ان الشيعة يرفضون الاحاديث وكثير من السنة المتوارثة عن نبي الاسلام ) 

ولكن المسلم السني يأخذ السنة عن نبي الاسلام بثلاث امور 
1- السنة القولية ( ماقاله صراحة ) 
2- السنة الفعلية ( ما فعله ) 
3- السنة التقريرية ( ما رآه وسكت عنه فلم يصححه ولم يخطئه ) 

انت الان ترفض النوع الثاني والثالث من السنة ، ولا اعتقد ان المسلمين يوافقون على اخذ السنة بالقول فقط ...


ثانيا : لم يكن الموضوع يقول فقط ان السيد المسيح اقر اليهود على قولهم ، ولكن الموضوع يقول ان الموقف لم يكن واحدا فقط ، بل متكرر في اكثر من مرة ، ولازال اليهود يفهمون ان مافعله السيد المسيح هو غفران بسلطانه الذاتي . ( حادثة شفاء المفلوج ، حادثة المرأة التي مسحت قدميه ) كلاهما قال اليهود ( من يغفر الخطايا الا الله ، من هذا الانسان الذي يغفر الخطايا ) 

ولهذا رأينا اليهود يفهمون هذا الامر فيصرخون الى المسيح ( ارحمنا يا ابن داود ) 

( وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك تبعه اعميان يصرخان ويقولان ارحمنا يا ابن داود. 28 ولما جاء الى البيت تقدم اليه الاعميان.فقال لهما يسوع أتؤمنان اني اقدر ان افعل هذا.قالا له نعم يا سيد. 29 حينئذ لمس اعينهما قائلا بحسب ايمانكما ليكن لكما. 30 فانفتحت اعينهما. )
(متى 9: 27 - 30)

وشاع الامر اكثر بين اليهود فكانوا يصرخون ( اوصنا ) ومعناها ( ارحمنا) 

( والجموع الذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا كانوا يصرخون قائلين أوصنا لابن داود.مبارك الآتي باسم الرب.أوصنا في الاعالي.)
(متى 21: 9) 

 



> بعدين انت اتيت بنص من الانجيل ...يغفر الذنوب بسلطانه ... اذا هل اي انسان يغفر الذنوب باسم المسيح ...ولماذا لم لايكون هذا تشبيه ...كما فسرتو ...ادلة القتل ... وحد الرده ..
> لانه بصراحه ... هذا اول دليل اراه تعترفون بانه صريح ...




الآية تقول (لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطان على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا ) اذا فابن الانسان هنا معرّف (بال) وهي عائدة على المسيح فقط فهو الملقب (بابن الانسان ) وحده . 

وسؤالك مردود عليه ، هل يستطيع اي انسان ان يغفر الذنوب و الخطايا ؟؟ 
الاجابة : لا ، الذي يغفر الذنوب هو الله وحده ، اذا فالمسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، خاصة اذا اثبت ان الغفران تم بالتأكيد على غفران الخطايا بحدوث الشفاء للمفلوج .

مع التحية


----------



## شمس المحبه (3 أغسطس 2008)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل : شمس المحبة
> 
> سلام ونعمة ومحبة في المسيح يسوع
> 
> ...






وعليك السلام  


استاذ new_man

اولا دائما يعجبني طرحك وتفنيدك للمواضيع وهذه حقيقه وانا احب الصراحه حتى وان كانت عقيدتك تختلف عن عقيدتي انا احترم عقليتك الراقيه ...
... انا مسلم سني ...

ياستاذ كلامك صحيح مئه بالمئه ... لكن انا هنا اعلق ... على هذه الحجه وانا لا انفي ان الاقرار
يكون دليلا  ...

لكن الاقرار من من ...؟؟؟ هنا اتكلم ... اذا كان الاقرار ...من رسول او نبي ... اقول لك صحيح
ويأخذ به ..

لكن انت هنا اخذت اقرار من من  واقرار على من ....

اخذت اقرار من اليهود !!! اقرار على المسيح عليه السلام ...

المسيح اصدق واكفأ منهم ... من هم اليهود هؤلاء حتى يقرون بالمسيح عليه السلام

 اولا يقرون ...

هنا انت استشهد استشهاد باشخاص لا نعلم منهم ....

والاقرار عندنا بالاسلام يكون من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  او من الصحابه عليهم الصلاةوالسلام ...

لكن هنا اتى الاقرار من من من اليهود ...

وهنا اقول لك ان السكوت لايكفي هنا لانه موضع شبهه كان يجب توضيحها لان اليهود 
وغيرهم ليسو من الكفاْه التي تخولهم ليشهدو للمسيح عليه السلام ...

هنا تعليقي  على هذه النقطه ... ان السكوت والاقرار ياتي من انا كفؤ ..ومعلومن صدقهم ...

خصوصا اذا كانت شهاده مصيريه ... وشهاده لمن للمسيح عليه السلام ...
فأنا ارى ان المسيح اكفأ منهم ... ولو قالها صريحه عليه السلام ... لكان استشهاد
اما ان يكون الدليل اقرار مجموعه من اليهود ... فليست دليل ...وليسو محل اثبات ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : سمش المحبة 

صدقني انني استمتع بالحوار مع العقليات المتفتحة ، والتي اشعر معها انها تقرأ الكلام وتفكر فيه قبل الرد عليه ، وانت شخص محترم وملتزم ، فالحوار معك يزداد امتاعا.

وعموما فان هذه النوعية من الحوارات انا اتعلم واستفاد منها ايضا ، فهي تشجع على البحث والدراسة ، وزيادة التعمق في كلمة الله 

تقول : 


> ياستاذ كلامك صحيح مئه بالمئه ... لكن انا هنا اعلق ... على هذه الحجه وانا لا انفي ان الاقرار
> يكون دليلا ...
> 
> لكن الاقرار من من ...؟؟؟ هنا اتكلم ... اذا كان الاقرار ...من رسول او نبي ... اقول لك صحيح
> ...




اولا انا سعيد انك متفق معي ، ولكن اسمح لي ان الفت انتباه حضرتك ، انا لم اخذ اقرار اليهود ، ولكني اخذت اقرار المسيح على كلامهم ، فهم قالوا امامه ( من يقدر ان يغفر الخطايا الا الله وحده ) وبهذا عرفوا انه يعطي الغفران من نفسه ، ولذلك فكان استنتاجهم الذي عرفه وتوصل له بسلطانه على قراءة القلوب ( فاحص القلوب والكلي ) واليك ماذكره البشير مرقص في هذا الصدد :

( وكان قوم من الكتبة هناك جالسين يفكرون في قلوبهم لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف.من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده. 8 فللوقت شعر يسوع بروحه انهم يفكرون هكذا في انفسهم فقال لهم لماذا تفكرون بهذا في قلوبكم. 9 أيّما ايسر ان يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك.أم ان يقال قم واحمل سريرك وامش. 10 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا.قال للمفلوج 11 لك اقول قم واحمل سريرك واذهب الى بيتك. ) ( مرقس 2: 7 - 11)


اذا فنحن امام عدة اشياء واضحة 

اولا : الاقرار من السيد المسيح على اقوالهم 
ثانيا : الاقرار منه بالقول انه (ابن الانسان ) له سلطان على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا 
ثالثا : شفاء المفلوج (علامة في الجسد ظاهرة وواضحة) على مغفرة الخطايا لهذا الشاب (الغفران شيء روحي لا يمكن رؤيته بالعين البشرية)



> هنا تعليقي على هذه النقطه ... ان السكوت والاقرار ياتي من انا كفؤ ..ومعلومن صدقهم ...
> 
> خصوصا اذا كانت شهاده مصيريه ... وشهاده لمن للمسيح عليه السلام ...
> فأنا ارى ان المسيح اكفأ منهم ... ولو قالها صريحه عليه السلام ... لكان استشهاد
> اما ان يكون الدليل اقرار مجموعه من اليهود ... فليست دليل ...وليسو محل اثبات ..




اذا الخلاصة 

اولا : الاقرار كان من المسيح على اعترافهم 
ثانيا : قال المسيح صراحة ان له سلطان لغفران الخطايا 

اي ان النقطتين اللتان طلبتهما في اعتراضك تم الرد عليهم . 

مع تحياتي واحترامي 
وصلاتي ان يفتح الله عيون اذهانك وقلبك ...

قل لي ياخ شمس المحبة ، هل انت انسان باحث عن الحق ، ام انك تكتب لمجرد الاعتراض ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أغسطس 2008)

سهيلة قال:


> اناااااااا مسلمة واقول لكم ان كان يسوع ابن الله فلما لم يلد الله اربعه اوخمس اولاد ولا بنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
الاخت الفاضلة سهيلة 

سلام المسيح يكون معاكي 

سؤالك خارج عن الموضوع ، هل من الممكن ان تسأليه في موضوع خاص ، واعدك اننا سوف نجيب عنه بكل الاحترام والتقدير .

مع التحية


----------



## محمد وافتخر (5 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههه لا بجد سؤالك حلو 

وعاما انتا مجوبتش عليه

وانا مش هسئلهولك تاني بس لو انتا كويس اديني اجابه منطقيه

ليه يسوع مغفرش لسيدنا (أدم)  ذنبو

علي الرغم من ان سيدنا أدم استغفر ربنا كثير وتاب أليه .......

يبقا المفروض يتوب عليه

ذي ما انتو بتقولو كده  (مينفعش ربنا ميكونش عادل وانه اتصلب علشان خطيئه سيدنا (ادم) )

ذي ما بتقولو مش هيبقا عادل لو معملش كده

انا بقولك وباعلي صوت وهوا بردو مش هيبقا  غافر  لو مغفرش لسيدنا (ادم)

الي انتو بتقولوه ده معناه ان كل واحد ارتكب ذنب محتاجنلو يسوع جديد ينزل يخلص الذنب عن صاحبو

...


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل محمد 


سلام ونعمة ومحبة المسيح 

بالرغم من ان سؤالك هو خارج عن الموضوع ، فانت تتكلم عن موضوع مختلف تماما 

فارجو اولا ان تفتح لسؤالك موضوع مستقل ، واطرح فيه سؤالك ، 

و قبل ان اجيبك ، انصحك بقراءة قصة سقوط آدم في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟

يبدو انك تكتب سؤالك متأثرا بقصة القرآن



> ليه يسوع مغفرش لسيدنا (أدم) ذنبو
> 
> علي الرغم من ان سيدنا أدم استغفر ربنا كثير وتاب أليه .......
> 
> يبقا المفروض يتوب عليه




وهل في القرآن قوله انه ( تاب عليه ) معناها انه غفر له ؟؟؟

اذا كان المعنى هو المغفرة ، فلماذا لم يرجع آدم "القرآني"  الى الجنة ؟؟

اما اسئلتك عن آدم في الكتاب المقدس ، فاذهب اقرأها اولا من الكتاب المقدس ، ثم تعال نتناقش فيها ....  

ساقولها لك بالمعنى الاسلامي لعلك تفهمه ( تلقى آدم من ربه كلمات ) ما هي ، وما مضمونها وما معناها ؟؟؟

لن تجدها في القرآن طبعا ، ولكنها موجودة في الكتاب المقدس ، فاذهب واقرأه ثم تعال افتح موضوع آخر مستقل لنتحاور في هذه الجزئية . 

مع تحياتي


----------



## شمس المحبه (5 أغسطس 2008)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محمد
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمة ومحبة المسيح
> ...





السلام مره اخرى  ...استاذ  new_man




بعد ردك قرأت الموضوع من جديد ...لاأتاكد انني لم اخطيء

وجدت  .. مع ذالك اقروه ...وبناءا عليها كان ردي ...


وهنا يااستاذ ... نفس المبدأ ...سواء لم ينفي المسيح .. فهو لم ينفي امام من امام اليهود .
واليهود ليسو محل ثقه ...يعني ... في كل الحالتين ... شهادة اليهود باقرار المسيح عليه السلام .
باطله .. لانهم ليو مرجع ثقه ... 

وبالنسبه لتعليقك ...على سؤال الاخ محمد الذي و خارج عن الموضوع ...لكن الاخ محمد اتى بهذا السؤال على سياق الغفران للذنوب ...

انت تقول انا آدم لم يعود للجنه ... في الاسلام كلنا نؤمن بان آدم نبي والانبياء مثواهم الجنه في الآخره.. حبيت اوضح النقطه هذي ...شكرا لك استاذ new_man على تفنيدك الرائع .


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> وهنا يااستاذ ... نفس المبدأ ...سواء لم ينفي المسيح .. فهو لم ينفي امام من امام اليهود .





شمس المحبه قال:


> واليهود ليسو محل ثقه ...يعني ... في كل الحالتين ... شهادة اليهود باقرار المسيح عليه السلام .
> باطله .. لانهم ليو مرجع ثقه ...


 

الاخ الفاضل شمس المحبة 

اعذرني فلم افهم ردك جيدا 

ارجو اعادة صياغته بطريقة اخرى

لانك كتبت تقول انني استشهد باقرار اليهود 

ولكني قلت لك سابقا واكرر ، انا استشهد باقرار المسيح 

لقد وافقتني في السابق على ان السنة في الاسلام تؤخذ من ثلاث 

1- القول 
2- الفعل 
3- التقرير ( اي رؤية النبي لشيء فلا يصححه ولا يرفضه فيعتبر هذا تقريرا بالقبول ) 


فاذا طبقت هذه الحالات الثلاث على موقف المسيح تجد الآتي 

1- القول : بانه كابن الانسان له سلطان ان يغفر الخطايا ( ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج لك اقول قم واحمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك) ( لوقا 5: 24) 

2 - الفعل : شفي المفلوج بغفران الخطايا (ففي الحال قام امامهم وحمل ما كان مضطجعا عليه ومضى الى بيته وهو يمجد الله.)(لوقا 5: 25)

3- التقرير : قال اليهود انه ينسب الى نفسه غفران الخطايا التي لا يغفرها الا الله وحده ، واجابة المسيح لا تنفي هذا الفهم بل تؤكده ( فابتدأ الكتبة والفريسيون يفكرون قائلين من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف.من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده.22 فشعر يسوع بافكارهم واجاب وقال لهم ماذا تفكرون في قلوبكم.23 أيما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك.أم ان يقال قم وامش. )(لوقا 5: 21 - 23) 

ثم قال لهم ( ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا ) 


اعتقد انها اصبحت اكثر من واضحة الان 

ارجو اذا اردت ان تقوم بالرد ان تثبت كلامك بما حدث في رواية الكتاب المقدس ، وان تضع كلامك بنسق استطيع ان اتابع معك فيه افكارك والادلة التي تعتمد عليها في بناء رفضك (اي لا افهم انك ترفض لمجرد الرفض كما تفعل الان ) .

وشكرا لك على اسلوبك في الحوار


----------



## m1m (7 أغسطس 2008)

انا مش بحب اكتب في منتدى ولا اتكلم بحب ان اكون زائر خفيف لاكن انا اول مره ادخل على منتدى مش تبعي انا بتاسف جدا على هذا لاكن اسم الموضوع شدني فحبيت ادخل واشوف لاكن اني واي انا لفت نظري حاجه واحده بس ودي اللي شدتني وخلتني اعلق ان اللي كتب الموضوع والاخوه الي ردو مفيش واحد قال على واحد مسلم كلمه وحشه وياريت العالم كله يبقى كده 

              انا حبيت اشكركو كلكو على كده وبتاسف جدا للازعاج اللي انا عملته


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل 
m1m
مرحبا بك في المنتدى ، وتشارك وتكتب ( ليس زائر خفيف كما تقول ) هاهاها 
اسمح لي ان اضم صوتي لصوتك ، ياريت كل الاخوة المتحاورين في العقائد والاديان يطرحوا ارائهم برفق وهدوء ، مع اعطاء فرصة للاخر ان يختلف ويضع ما يريده من اراء ... 

ولا اخفيك سرا ان الاخ شمس المحبة له دور كبير في اعطاء هذا الحوار الشكل الحضاري الذي رأيته وجعلك تخرج عن صمتك للتعليق ، فالشكر للاخ شمس المحبة ولجميع الاخوة المشاركين في طرح ارائهم باعتدال واتزان وهدوء 

واسمحوا لي ان اقول ليكن شعارنا جميعا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس :
(23 والمباحثات الغبية والسخيفة اجتنبها عالما انها تولّد خصومات. 24 وعبد الرب لا يجب ان يخاصم بل يكون مترفقا بالجميع صالحا للتعليم صبورا على المشقات 25 مؤدبا بالوداعة المقاومين عسى ان يعطيهم الله توبة لمعرفة الحق) ( 1 تيموثاوس 2: 22 - 25) 

او كما يقول القرآن (ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ) (النحل 125)


----------



## شمس المحبه (7 أغسطس 2008)

استاذ new_man
اولا انا اعترض وبشده على كلمة المسيح كاذب عليه السلام.. واعذرني ان اقول عن كاتب الحجه حتى وهو مسلم اخطاء خطاء جسيم ..وكبير وهو لم يفهم ماقال بهذه الكلمه... واتمنى ان تكون سهوا منه ..
لان المسيح عليه السلام في الاسلام ليس كاذب بل وحاشاه ان يكذب عليه السلام ويستحيل ان  يتصف باي صفه سيئه لانه نبي في العقيده الاسلاميه وان تسب نبي او تنعته بكلام سيء فهذه معصيه عظيمه في الاسلام .. فالرسل والانبياء لهم حرمه واجلال كبير .

ارجع لمحور حديثنا ... انت تقول انهم راوه يشفي واقروه ولم ينعتوه او يحاولو يقتلوه ..
هذا ليس دليل  لان اليهود ليسو محل للثقه .. وانا اقول هذا الكلام وانا اجزم انهم ليسو ثقه ..
واكبر دليل على ذالك انك تقول لم يعترضو اويحاولو قتله ..لماذا لانهم من كلامك لم يجادلو حتى ..
ولانهم ليس محل ثقه ... انك من كلامك عنهم .. فانت لو تكلم  احد في السوق واراك خدعه 
لن تتبعه بهذه البساطه او من موقف واحد او اثنين... ستضل تحاربه لانك تعتقد ان دينك هو الصحيح وهم على خطاء...حتى لو كنت انت من اخطاء فطبيعه الانسان.. الميل لما تعود عليه واحبه..
فكيف بهذه البساطه اقتنعو واقروه من موقف واحد او اثنين وبهذه السرعه ...فاين اقل شيء الدفاع عن عقيدتهم .. فهم ليسو محل ثقه في ذالك لانهم اقروه بكل بساطه وتخلو عن عقيدتهم ...
هنا تكون شهادتهم باطله واقرارهم باطل .. فاذا هم اقروه على ذالك فمن هم ولماذا يستدل بهم من الاساس بحكم تركهم عقيدتهم بهذه البساطه ..فمن يكون هكذا اقراره لايعني شيئا وليسو مؤهلين للاقرار بشيء ..
وانا اعرف واجزم ان المسيح عليه السلام... معهو معجزات من الله سبحانه وتعالى لتكون ايه ليؤمنون بالله ويوحدونه....


اشكر حوارك الراقي ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> ارجع لمحور حديثنا ... انت تقول انهم راوه يشفي واقروه ولم ينعتوه او يحاولو يقتلوه ..
> هذا ليس دليل لان اليهود ليسو محل للثقه .. وانا اقول هذا الكلام وانا اجزم انهم ليسو ثقه ..
> واكبر دليل على ذالك انك تقول لم يعترضو اويحاولو قتله ..لماذا لانهم من كلامك لم يجادلو حتى ..





الاخ الفاضل : شمس المحبة 

سألتك ان تكتب من الكتاب المقدس ما يدعم اقوالك 
فاسمح لي انني لن ارد على كلامك المرسل 

فانت تقول :
اولا : اليهود ليسوا محل ثقة ، هذا الكلام ليس له اي اساس من الصحة ولا يوافق المنطق والعقل ، لان التعميم غير جائز ، فلا يمكن ان نعمم الاتهام على كل اليهود ، فحتى قرآنك يقول ( لَيْسُوا سَوَاءً مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أُمَّةٌ قَائِمَةٌ يَتْلُونَ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ وَهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ ) (آل عمران : 113) 

اذا فكلامك مردود عليه ، بعض اليهود آمنوا وصدقوا ، وبعضهم رفضوا ان يؤمنوا 
المعول والمقياس هنا هو ان بعض الواقفين كانوا ( من الكتبة والفريسيين ) الذي يعرفون الكتاب ويفسرونه ، وهم قد فهموا وعلموا ان المسيح انما ينسب الى نفسه شخصيا سلطان غفران الخطايا 


ثانيا : تقول ان اليهود لم يتعرضوا له ولم يحاولوا قتله ، وقد فندنا هذه النقطة في البحث وذكرنا بالدليل والبرهان الكتابي ان اليهود بالفعل ارادوا قتله لانه في كل محاولة ان ينسب الى نفسه اللاهوت فهو يعادل نفسه بالله .


ثالثا : كيف تريدهم ان يجادلوا وقد قال لهم المسيح صراحة ( لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطان ان يغفر الخطايا على الارض ) ثم اعقب كلامه بمعجزة شفاء المفلوج التي كانت تتطلب بداية غفران خطايا الشاب ؟؟؟





> ولانهم ليس محل ثقه ... انك من كلامك عنهم .. فانت لو تكلم احد في السوق واراك خدعه
> لن تتبعه بهذه البساطه او من موقف واحد او اثنين... ستضل تحاربه لانك تعتقد ان دينك هو الصحيح وهم على خطاء...حتى لو كنت انت من اخطاء فطبيعه الانسان.. الميل لما تعود عليه واحبه..




عزيزي شمس المحبة 

اعتقد ان هذه النقطة قتلناها بحثا ، فقد بينت لك انني لم اقل اقرارا اليهود على اقوال المسيح 
ولكي اخذت اقرار المسيح على اقوال اليهود ... 


واعتقد ان كلامك ليس له اي دليل من الكتاب المقدس ، فانت لم تضع ما يؤكد اقوالك ، انت تحاول ان تفسر الموقف بنفسك ، واعتقد ان هذا شيء لن تقبله اذا قمت انا بتفسير القرآن لك ، فنحن نأتي لكم بتفسيرات المسلمين للقرآن ....

اعتقد انني قمت بالرد على كل كلامك رغم تكراره بدون دليل كتابي او اقتباس من الكتاب المقدس يدعم افكارك وفهمك ...

شكرا لك ولاسلوبك في الحوار


----------



## شمس المحبه (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام مره اخرى استاذ new_man

انت اتيت بادله  من القآن الكريم على فئه معينه .. من اليهود ...

ولكن الغالب منهم والمتعارف عنهم ... انهم منافقين ويقتلون انيائهم ....

قال تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( لَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَرْسَلْنَآ إِلَيْهِمْ رُسُلاً كُلَّمَا جَآءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَىٰ أَنْفُسُهُمْ فَرِيقاً كَذَّبُواْ وَفَرِيقاً يَقْتُلُونَ } * { وَحَسِبُوۤاْ أَلاَّ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ فَعَمُواْ وَصَمُّواْ ثُمَّ تَابَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ عَمُواْ وَصَمُّواْ كَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ وَٱللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ } صدق الله العظيم
...............................

انا قلت لك في بداية النقاش من الظلم ان تحكم على عقيده كامله بشخص معين من هذه العقيده ...

لكن المعروف عن بني اسرائيل هذه السمات ... الى الحواريين الذين تبعو موسى عليه السلام ..والذين سارو على نهجهم من بعدهم ... فالله يعلمهم ... ويعلم مافي قلوبهم ... 

وهم دائما يتصفون بصفة النفاق ... اي انهم يضهرون وجه ويضمرون وجهن اخر ..
وباستشهادك بهم ... اظهر مظهر النفاق ... وانا اقول لك كيف حكمت على الذين راو المسيح عليه السلام واقروه ...

اولا يا استاذ new_man 

لو ان شخصا متزنا وواضحا وصريحا وصاحب حق وحياته مبنيه على الحق والصدق والصراحه ...
ونشأ مثلك او مثل اي شخص يعتنق اي ديانه ... وعلمت انه تخلى عنها بسرعه فائقه ومن موقف واحد ولم يدافع عن ديانته ... ماذا ستصفه ... اما كاذبا او منافقا ...


وانا علمت ياستاذ انك تقصد ان المسيح اقرهم ... وليسو هم من اقر المسيح .. هنا اقول لك الحاله واحده ... فسواء اقرهم المسيح ... فهم لم يعترضو او يسئلوه بل حكمو واسكتو وقبلو بهذه السرعه فهنا اقول لك ياانهم صدقوه ونافقو دينهم ام انهم نافقوه وصدقو دينهم ...فمن هذه صفاته لا يكون محل ثقه ..


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (7 أغسطس 2008)

سلام المسيح ..
بداية أود ان اسجل اعجابي الشديد بالرد الافتتاحي في الموضوع للاستاذ الحبيب new man ربنا يبارك قلبك ويستخدم قلمك ولسانك لمجد اسمه القدوس

وتحياتي للاخ أو الاخت شمس المحبه على الاسلوب المهذب الراقي النادر في الحوار ..

وان سمحتم لي عندي تعليق صغير ولكن أود أولا ان تجيبني شمس المحبه عن هذه الاسئلة لتأكيد فهمى لما يحاول ايصاله لنا ..

1- أنت ترفض الاستدلال بقول اليهود لأنك تراهم منافقين .. وترى أن قول المنافقين لا يستدل به في ايه حاله ويضعف السند و المسنود له (نعم / لا)

2- موقفك لا يزال غامضا وبشده حول النص (ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا ) فلا تذكر اي تعليق عليه في مداخلاتك .. 

3- (مغفورة لك خطاياك) تراها صيغه مبني للمجهول .. هل هناك احتمالات أخرى لتقرير الصيغه ؟

اتوقع منك شمس المحبه أن تجيبني حول الثلاثة اسأله التي وجهنها لك بنفس ترتيبها وفي عبارات بسيطة واضحه بعدها اعلق

تحياتي للجميع .. سلام يسوع يدفء قلوبكم


----------



## شمس المحبه (8 أغسطس 2008)

اولا بعد التحيه ... 

انا لم اعترض على صيغة المجهول .. فالقرآن الكريم ... فيه ايات كثير تتكلم بصيغة المجهول...

لكن الله في الاسلام واحد ... وايات القرآن الكريم ...دائما اذا ات فيها ظمير مجهول يكون عائد اليه سبحانه وتعالى  وفي القرآن اذا اتى بهذه الصيغه كان التصريح في بداية الآيه او في اخرها ......


وانا لا اعترض على صيغة المجهول .... لكن اعتراضي بمن المقصود ....
هنا ليس لاناقش بل لاوضح ماقلته سابقا ... ...


انت سالتني  ..سؤالين ... وتريد جواب مختصر ...  انا لاأومن بالانجيل .... وبما ان استدلالك منه ...

سأقول لك ... ان الانبياء لهم معجزات ... ونحن كمسلمين نؤمن بمعجزات المسيح عليه السلام ...
ونصدقها ... ولكننا نقول انها من عند الله الذي ارسله وخلقه ... كما هي معجزت موسى والعصا التي يضرب بها ...  والانبياء لهم معجزات ... ودائما الانبياء والرسل والاولياء ... تكون لهم كرامات من الله وتكون دعواتهم
مقبوله ... فمثل ماالمسيح يشفي ... يدعو الله  لهم فيغفر لهم ذنوبهم ... وامثله كثيره ...
وحتى في الاسلام ... يوجد ادله كثيره دعاء الرسول لهم ... وغفر لهم  ... بل واصلح حالهم بالدنياء والاخره..
فليس المقصود بسلطان الغفران ان يكون ذاتي ... فالرسل والانبياء  معهم سلطان اكبر من الغفران ايضا معهم سلطان الحق  والطاعه لله  سبحانه وتعالى  فمن يكون معهم او يؤمن بهم ويدعون له فان الله يقبل دعائهم 
وهذا هو سلطانهم ... كل الشكر لكم ولحواركم الراقي ...

وانا اريد ان اعلق عن ابن الانسان ... كلنا ابناء الانسان ... حسب مااعتقد ... اليس كذالك ...

وجميع الانبياء والرسل وجميع البشر ابناء انسان ...

فابونا آدم وامنا حواء من الانس ... تضل هذه عقيدتي ...واحترم كل العقائد ...مهما اختلفت عنها
فمعتقدي ... يقول ان الخالق يختلف عن المخلوق... فكيف يكون له ابن مثل ابآآآء الدنيا ....
واحترم معتقدكم ... حتى وان خالفته ... 
اتمنى ان تكون جميع الحوارات بهذا الشكل النموذجي ... فهنا يكمن الحوار الهادف ....
الذي يستفاد منه ...

new_man 

احترمك لاحترامك لعقليات ومعتقدات الاخرين ....

اشكر كل من ساهم بهذا الحوار الراقي ... 
والسلام  لكل من احسن نيته و اراد الحقيقه  فقط لاغيرها.


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : شمس المحبة 

صدقني انني سعيد بالتعرف عليك ، وبالحوار معك بهذه الطريقة الممتعة 

استطيع ان ارى قلبك الصافي ، وعيونك التي ترى الانسان خلف لوحة المفاتيح فتحترمه وتقدره . وهذه النوعيات البشرية قليلة في حوارات الاديان ....

لك ان تختلف بالطبع ، هذا الحق كفله لنا جميعا الله الذي خلقنا ، واعطانا الحرية في ان نقبل ونرفض حتى طاعته او عصيانه ، فمن يستطيع اذا ان ينزع عنا هذه الحرية ، ولكن ما اجله واحترمك فيك انك تستطيع التمييز بين اختلاف الاراء في القضايا العقائدية المطروحة و اتفاق الاشخاص على الحب والاحترام . 

انها شعرة رفيعة جدا تفصل بين هذين الحدين ، ولا يميز بينهما الا انسان مرهف الاحاسيس ، ناضج المشاعر ، يحب الناس بصدق .

هنيئا لك قلبك الجميل ، واصلي بل واثق ان الله سوف يكافيء هذا القلب الحقيقي القابع خلف لوحة المفاتيح ، فلا نرى الا الاحرف التي يكتبها ، تكشف عن اعماق اعماق نفسك ومشاعرك وافكارك .

احترم فيك صدقك ،وطريقة اختلافك ، وتواضعك التي تستطيع معه ان تمتدح الانسان الواقف على الطرف الاخر ، مختلفا معك في العقيدة ، ولكن متفق معك في الانسانية والمحبة والصلاة الى الله الواحد الذي يحب البشر ويريد ان يتواصل معهم ، ان ارادوا .

ارجو ان تتقبل احترامي وصداقتي .

الرب معك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 أغسطس 2008)

السيد شمس المحبه ..
سألتك ثلاثه أسئله
فأراك تقول :



> انت سالتني ..سؤالين ... وتريد جواب مختصر ... انا لاأومن بالانجيل .... وبما ان استدلالك منه ...


 
ثم لا تجيب حتى على السؤالين !!!
وهذا و إن دل يدل على أنك لا تقرأ ما يكتب لك وحتى لا تراه !!!!

تقول !!!



> انت سالتني ..سؤالين ... وتريد جواب مختصر ... انا لاأومن بالانجيل .... وبما ان استدلالك منه ...


 
ومن سألك عن ايمانك بالانجيل ؟؟؟؟
ثم انت أتيت لتناقشنا حول استدلال وتفسير للانجيل ... فليس لكلماتك معنى الا التخبط وعدم الدرايه لما تقول - عفوا - فمالنا نحن وما تؤمن انت به مستندا لكتابك في هذا الموضع ؟؟؟

يا سيدي الفاضل اسئلتي لك صريحه وواضحه . عندك إجابه اذكرها ... ولكن لا تحول مسار الحديث بهذا الشكل التهربي .. انت لا تحاور اطفال هنا !!!

اكرر لك اسئلتي .. و انتظر اجابتك :


> - أنت ترفض الاستدلال بقول اليهود لأنك تراهم منافقين .. وترى أن قول المنافقين لا يستدل به في ايه حاله ويضعف السند و المسنود له (نعم / لا)
> 
> 2- موقفك لا يزال غامضا وبشده حول النص (ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا ) فلا تذكر اي تعليق عليه في مداخلاتك ..
> 
> 3- (مغفورة لك خطاياك) تراها صيغه مبني للمجهول .. هل هناك احتمالات أخرى لتقرير الصيغه ؟يعني هل من احتمال أن تكون العبارة صيغه اخرى غير المبني للمجهول؟


----------



## شمس المحبه (10 أغسطس 2008)

انا اجبتك ولكنك  لم تفهم ماقصدت ... وسأضع لك الاجوبه بشكل مباشر ...

عدم ايماني بالانجيل ... لا يعني انني لا استغرب بعض التفسيرات العجيبه له ... حتى انكم جزمتم بالدينصورات في آخر موضوع...لذالك .. اصبح اي شيء يحتمل تفسيره ...منكم رغم اختلاف تفسيراتكم ...

ثانيا .. اليهود ... ليسو محل ثقه .. وارجع الى الموضوع لانني وضحت فيه بالتفصيل لما هم ليسو محل ثقه ...

الثالث ... ان لابن الانسان سلطان يغفر الخطايا وضحتها لك ... ان هذه ليست مخصصه ...
 اذا بناء على قولك لما لم تاتي ان لابناء الانس سلطان يغفر الخطايا ... الست تذهب الى الكنيسه 
وتعترف ... لكي يغفر لك انسان ... ويصلي لك ليغفر لك ... او ليس هذا ايضا غفران للذنوب ...
انا هنا لا وضح لك الصوره ... فقط ... 

اي لما لم تاتي بصيغة الجمع ...اذا كان المقصود بها جمع ...
ولماذا اتت بهذه الصيغه المجهوله ... مادامت تعود الى واحد ...

 اذا اي... راهب  تذهب اليه لتعترف ... وتذهب لكي يغفر لك ... يكون له سلطان بالغفران اذا ...

هنا ان هذه الميزه ... لايختص بها احد معين ... على حسب تفسيركم سوى المسيح عليه السلام ...

وهذا الراهب لما اعطاك الغفران ... اذا ...مادام  الغفران مخصوص بابن الانسان ...

((مغفوره خطاياك ))

قد تاتي ... بغفرت لك خطاياك ...

او انا من غفر خطاياك ... لكن حينما اقول مغفوره هنا لا نعلم ... من الذي غفر الخطايا ... فقد يكون دعاء له 
 واستجاب الله دعوته ... 


وعدم ايماني بالانجيل ... ليس الانجيل الحديث ...

انا اؤمن بان الانجيل كتاب سماوي من الله سبحانه وتعالى ولكن ليس هذا الذي  اختلف في تفاسيره 
ونسخه ... ولان القرآن الكريم ... اتى  ونسخ كل الاديان التي قبل بحسب عقيدتي ...

واعتقد ان العقائد يكون الانسان مخيرا وله كامل الحريه باعتناقها ... فالله الذي سيحاسبنا ليس لا انا ولا انت والله يعلم من هو الذي على حق ليس لا انا ولا انت ...



سلام لكل من اراد الحقيقه ... واحسن النيه ..


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (10 أغسطس 2008)

للمرة الثالثه لا اجدك تجيب عن شئ بل كلام مرسل هل اسألتي صعبه اهذا الحد !!!
من سألك عن ايمانك بالانجيل من عدمه !!!
من سألك عن سبب نفاق اليهود !!!
لماذا ادخلت - عن غير علم - موضوع الاعتراف؟؟؟
ان كنت تريد نقاشا اكرر لك للمرة الثالثه اسألتي 
أجب عنها فقط بصورة واضحه ومباشرة ودون لف أو دوران هذا ان كنت تريد حوارا 


> - أنت ترفض الاستدلال بقول اليهود لأنك تراهم منافقين .. وترى أن قول المنافقين لا يستدل به في ايه حاله ويضعف السند و المسنود له (نعم / لا)
> أجب فقط بنعم أو لا
> 
> - موقفك لا يزال غامضا وبشده حول النص (ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا ) فلا تذكر اي تعليق عليه في مداخلاتك ..
> ...


في انتظار اجابتك المباشرة الواضحه لما تبقى لارد عليك


----------



## شمس المحبه (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخرستوس انستي قال:


> للمرة الثالثه لا اجدك تجيب عن شئ بل كلام مرسل هل اسألتي صعبه اهذا الحد !!!
> من سألك عن ايمانك بالانجيل من عدمه !!!
> من سألك عن سبب نفاق اليهود !!!
> لماذا ادخلت - عن غير علم - موضوع الاعتراف؟؟؟
> ...






بعد التحيه ...



سبب ردي بايماني بالانجيل ... لانني في الردود السابقه ... قلت انا لا اعترف بالانجيل ...

وانت قلت لا يهمنا ان تعترف فيه او لا .

انا قلت هذا الكلام لاوضح لك ان المسلمين لايكرهون الانجيل ... بل يجب عليهم الايمان به
وتصديق انه منزل من الله سبحانه وتعالى ...

فهو رساله ... من رسائل الله للخلق ...

ولكي تفهم ان انني لا اعترف ... بالانجيل ... الذي لايم فهم معناه الى باللغه العبريه ...

وهي لغة اليهود ... اي ان اليهود يفهمون الانجيل  ويفسرونه ويكون واضحا لهم اكثر منكم ...

وكلامي عن اليهود وانهم منافقين ... كن مع الاستاذ new_man  حينما استشهد باقرارهم للمسيح ...

وانت اتيت وقلت ...دعنا من هذ واجبني ... عن الاسئله ...

كيف ادعه وهو اول شيء تعتمد عليه الحجه ...في الموضوع ...

اسئلتك واضحه واجبها للمره الثانيه ... 


مسالة الاعتراف ... لماذا .. الاعتراف ... لكي يغفر لك الذنوب ...من رهبان الكنائس...

فأن قلت لي ... انهم هم  من يغفرو الذنوب .... هنا يوجد التناقض ... بالدليل الاساسي ...

الذي تقول فيه ان لابن الانسان سلطان يغفر الذنوب ...


اذا فالرهبان ... ليس هم المسيح فكيف ... غفرو لك ...


واذا قلت ... انهم واسطه ... او رجال صالحين .... يدعون لكم فيغفر لكم ذنوبكم ...

فهذا دليل ان غفران الذنوب .... ليس مخصص بيد احد معين .... بل 
من عدة جهات ... وانت وحدت هذه الجهه بابن الانسان ....


اجابتي واضحه جدا .... في هذه التناقضات التي تعتقدونها ...


واسألتك سهله جدا وواضحه ... لكن 

يبدو ان اجاباتي ليست واضحه بالنسبه لك ... فأعذرني فانا ليس عندي علم باللغه العبريه 
التي ممكن ان تفهمها اوضح ...بحكم انني عربي ومسلم ... 

او ان كنت لا تستطيع  ان تفسر هذا التناقض ... الواضح ... فقل 

حتى لا اكرر الاسئله ...

ورمي الناس بالجهل يجب ان يكون.. ... بالعلم والافهام ....

فدحض الجهل ليس بنعت الناس بالجهل ... 

فالجهل هو ان لا تبين التفاسير ... بتكرار الاسئله ونعت الناس بالجهل ...

يكون بالرد والحجه والتوضيح .. ... وليس باتهام الاشخاص ... فانا قد اكون جاهلا بنظرك

وتقول هذا لترضي نفسك باجاباتك ...

ولكن الحقيقه ... والفيصل هو  المتلقي ... فهو الذي سيفرق ...

والله الذي سيحاسبنا ... وهو يعلم ... من الذي جهل ... ولم يجهل ... ومن الذي وجد الحقيقه واخفاها.. ليس لا انا ولا انت ....

انا هذا خر رد لك ... لانه من الواضح انه ليس عندك رد للتناقضات التي طرحت فستعود 

تدعي عدم الفهم وتكرر الاسئله ...


سلام لكل من اراد الحقيقه ... واحسن النيه ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> بعد التحيه ...





شمس المحبه قال:


> سبب ردي بايماني بالانجيل ... لانني في الردود السابقه ... قلت انا لا اعترف بالانجيل ...
> 
> وانت قلت لا يهمنا ان تعترف فيه او لا .
> 
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل شمس المحبة 

اسمح لي بتعليق على كلامك ، وانا اعلم انك سوف تسمح لي :


اولا : كيف تؤمن بالانجيل ثم لا تعترف به ؟؟
هل تعتقد ان الله يأمرك في القرآن بأن تؤمن بالانجيل ، ثم تكتشف انه تم تحريفه ؟؟
اذا فكيف يستقيم العمل بما جاء في القرآن بالايمان به ، اذا كان مختفيا ؟؟؟
فبماذا تؤمن اذا ؟؟؟

ثانيا : الانجيل مكتوب باللغة اليونانية ، والتوراة باللغة العبرية 
وهي لغات غير ميته ، اي هي لغات حية ، وهناك من يتقنها ويتكلمها ويترجمها 
وترجمة الكتاب المقدس تصلح لان الوحي في الكتاب المقدس هو وحي المعنى والفكرة وليس وحي الحرف واللفظ الاملائي ، ولذلك فيمكن ترجمته وتبقى فيه المعجزة والتأثير والمعنى والرسالة واضحة حتى اذا انتقلت الى لغات اخرى مضيفة ( بضم الميم) .

ثالثا :هل القرآن مفهوم اليوم بلغته العربية ، التي نزل بها ؟؟
لا اعتقد ، فاللغة هي (كائن حي) اذا جاز التعبير ، او لنقل انها انشاء متغير ومتطور 
واللغة العربية غير مستنثاة من ذلك ، فما هي الميزة في القرآن الذي لا يفهم الا باللغة العربية التي نزل بها ، ويعجز القرآن ويفقد كل معناه اذا تم ترجمته الى لغات اخرى ؟؟؟
حتى انكم تلزمون المسلمون من جميع الجنسيات بالصلاة باللغة العربية ، فيكون بالنسبة له تمتمات غير مفهومة وغير مدركة ، ولكنه يقوم بها لتأدية ( واجب والسلام ).....!!!!!


الخلاصة :

ليس عيبا ان يكون الكتاب المقدس مكتوبا باللغات الاصلية ( العبرية واليونانية ) فوحي الكتاب المقدس والرسالة الموجودة فيه ، تقبل الترجمة بدون فقد الرسالة او المعنى الى لغات اخرى ، ثم تسمح للمؤمن بعد استيعابها ان يصلي بلغته الاصلية ( فان الله في المفهوم المسيحي يفهم جميع اللغات ويستطيع ان يتعامل مع المتكلمين بها ، ويقبل صلواتهم ) ...

اما في حالة القرآن ، المكتوب باللغة العربية ، ويلزم قارئها ان يقرأه بالعربية حتى وان لم يفهمها ، ويصلي بالعربية حتى وان لم يفهمها ، فهل ترى ان نقدك للايمان المسيحي بالكتاب المقدس مبنيا على اساس عقلي ومنطقي صحيح ؟؟؟؟


واخيرا : بالنسبة لموضوع الغفران 
ليس هناك اي مسيحي يقول لك ان الكاهن او اي انسان على الارض يغفر الخطايا ، ان الاعتراف بالخطايا مطلوب ، لمن اخطأت اليه اولا ، ثم ترد المسلوب (سواء سرقة او اغتياب او اهانة ) ثم يكون دور الاب الروحي في الارشاد ، واعلان غفران الله اذا رأي ان توبتك واعترافك كان سليما ولم يكن ادعاء او تمثيل .

وشكرا لك


----------



## abohamza (25 أغسطس 2008)

*الأساتذ الكرام
أولا أنا سعيد جدا برقي هذا الحوار واتزانه وتسلسله وورقي جميع المشاركين فيه وهذا ما دفعني للمشاركة فيه فاسمحوا لي

وكلامي تعليقا على آخر ما كتبه الزميل المحترم جدا نيو مان وهو بالنيابة عن الأخ المحترم جدا شمس 
أ
ولا نحن نؤمن بالانجيل ككتاب أنزله الله على بني اسرائيل ومع نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام
لكن لانؤمن بالنجيل الذي بين أيديكم الان لأسباب ليس هذا المجال لذكرها .

ثانيا : بالنسبة لمسألة القرآن فهو بالفعل منزل باللغة العربية ولا يجوز التعبد به الا باللغة العربية وهذا ليس بعيد عن المنطق لوجوه :
1- أنه ربما غيرت الترجمة بعض الألفاظ ومعناها وحتى ولم تغير الفكرة ككل لكننا نقدس القرآنونؤمن به كما هو بحروفه .
2- لا مانع بالنسبة للذين لا يعلمون العربية من أن يفهمو تراجم تفسير القرآن أو تفسيره مباشرة بأي لغة ليتم المراد منه وهو فهمه وإدراك معانيه كما أمر الله ( أفلا يتدبرون القرآن )
3- يجب على المحب والمؤمن أن يتعلم اللغة التي نزل بها كتاب ربهم تقديسا وأيضا ليتم الفهم والمعرفة
وهذا أنتم تفعلوه ماشاء الله فنجدكم تعلمون العبرية والسريانية وغيرها وهذا يحدث أيضا في القرآن فكثيرا وكثير جدا ما نرى الاخوة الأجانب يقرأن القرآن ويفهمونه ربما أكثر من بعض العرب أنفسهم .
وهذا يجعل الأمر عقلاني ومنطقي ومقبول .

وبالنسبة لموضوع الغفران :
أنا أفهم من أخي شمس أنه لا ينتقد فهمكم للإنجيل الذي تؤمنون به ولكن هو يتسائل في أمر ثاني وهو
أولا لماذا لم يقل المسيح عليه السلام له قد غفرت لك أو أنا غفرت لك .
فأجبتموه بمسألة بقبول المبني على المجهول وعد إعتراضه إقرار .
ثانيا وهو المهم لما رد عليه اليهود أنه لايغفرها الا الله لماذا لم يدرء الشبه عنهم ويقول إنني أننا الله فأنا أغفر الذنوب فيدرء بذلك الشبهة بالكلية عنهم وعنا وعن الجيال القادمة .

وإضافة مسألة أنه قال للمفلوج قام فقام ليست تعضد هذا الإقرار لماذا ؟
لأن مغفرة الذنوب لله خالصة لله فيجب إثباتها دون شبهة أما شفاء المرضى وإحياء الموت وشق البحر يمكن أن تكون معجزة من معجزات الأنبياء وليست بالضرورة أن تكون خالصة لا يقوم بها الا الله بنفسه .

وبالنسبة لمسألة سلطان المغفرة ؟
هذا أيضا يعقول أن يكون مفوض به الأنبياء على ما يقره الله عز وجل بمعنى :
اذا قال نبي من الانبياء لعبد صالح من أتباعه يا فلان أنت مغفور لك أو أنت في الجنة يتبادر في الذهن فورا
أنها من الله فوض بها نبيه الذي يبلغ رسالة الله للناس .
ومثاله عندنا كثيرا ما قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام فلان في الجنة و فلان في الجنة لم نقل بذلك أنه هو يدخل من يشاء الجنة ويدخل من يشاء النار بل نؤمن انها من الله وهو مفوض بها لأنه رسول ينذر ويبشر بوحي من الله .

وأنا قلت في غير هذا الموضع كطالب حق أنا أريد كتاب الله أن يكون واضح الدلاله في أن يطلب مني وأنا عبده أن اعبدني وأن يصف نفسه صراحة ويعلمنا بقدراته صراحة بعيدا عن أي شبه وهذا من تمام العدل .

تقبولو مروري وأسأل الله الحق أن يتم هذا الحوار بهذا النسق الجميل ووأن يهدينا جميعا الى الحق المبين .

ثانيا :*


----------



## شمس المحبه (26 أغسطس 2008)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ الفاضل شمس المحبة
> 
> اسمح لي بتعليق على كلامك ، وانا اعلم انك سوف تسمح لي :
> 
> ...





السلام على من اتبع الهدى:.

طبعا استاذ ْnew_man دائما ماتسعدني تعليقاتك واسلوبك الراقي بالطرح الذي استفيد
منه بشكل او بآخر حتى وان كنت لااعتقدها او خالفتني العقيده والرأي..
فنحن هنا للحوار الهادف . وليس للسب والتراشق بالكلام الذي لن ينفعنا جميعا 
وهذا مايسعدني بتواجد باي حوار او تعليق او موضوع :.

انت تقول كيف تؤمن بالانجيل ثم لا تعترف به ...

انا اؤمن بالانجيل بانه كتاب سماوي منزل من الله سبحانه وتعالى على النبي عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام
والدليل قال الله تعالى (((آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ)). * البقرة - 285
وانا اعترف به كأنجيل منزل من الله سبحانه وتعالى
والاسلام لم ينفي الديانات السابقه التي سبقت الاسلام بل اكدها
وضرب الله سبحانه وتعالى فيها العبر والقصص وبين فيها لنا جزاء الصابرين منهم وثوابهم
وبين الله سبحانه وتعالى عقوبة الكافرين ... وهنالك نقطه يجب ان تعلمها ان الله سبحانه وتعالى
بين اهم شيء فيها وهو الشيء الذي اكده الله سبحانه وتعالى
  وهو التشريع الاساسي والامر الاساسي منه سبحانه وتعالى
الذي لم يتغير بتشريع كل الديانات السماويه السابقه وهو ان نعبد الله وحده ولانشرك معه احد بالعباده
فهذا التشريع موحد بجميع الديانات السماويه 
وعندما سالتني كيف يستقيم العمل بالايمان بالقرآن ؟
ان الاسلام هي الديانه الاخيره حتى نهاية العالم وهي رساله عامه ليس لقوم معينين
وبما انها الاخيره والشامله فقد جبت مامضى من الديانات السابقه لم تكذبها بل نسختها
اي ان من مات على النصرانيه قبل الاسلام وهو موحد ويؤمن بان عيسى نبي الله 
مرسل من الله الواحد القهار فهو على حق لكن بعد ماارسل رسولنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام
ونزل القرآن الكريم فالكتب السماويه السابقه لايأخذ بها لان زمنها انتهاء .
ومسالة بماذا اؤمن اؤؤمن بالقرآن الكريم الذي ذكر الانبياء السابقين والكتب السماويه السابقه..
كما قلت لك لم يغادر صغيره ولا كبيره . فقد بين الله سبحانه وتعالى 
انها محرفه لذالك لانؤمن به . قال تعالى (( مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ )) صدق الله العظيم
 أي: يغيرونه ويفسرونه بغير معناه . ..
وهنا لم يكن مختفيا فهو واضحا وضوح الشمس .. ان الله بين وجود الكتب السماويه .
ولكنه بين انها محرفه ايضا وليست كما انزلها سبحانه وتعالى فهو الذي انزلها وهو اعلم مني ومنك بها.
ومسالة اللغات . انا لم اعترض عليها واعلم انها حيه كما تقول . ولكن اللغه العبريه ليس لها مرادف 
في اغلب تفسيراتكم . واضرب لك مثال في الموضوع الذي سبق . في سماء السماوات .وقلتم ان ليس لها مرادف.باللغه
العربيه فكيف سيفهم العرب تفسير اتكم ..
والقرآن الكريم نزل باللغه العربيه وترجم لجميع لغات العالم  ولا يوجد كلمه عربيه ليس لها مرادف لأي كلمه
من لغات العالم . فهي اللغه التي تشمل لغات العالم اجمع . والله سبحانه وتعالى جعل الدين الاسلام يسرا وليس عسرا
فمن لم يتقن اللغه العربيه للجهل بها فالله سبحانه وتعالى يعلم مافي قلبه وهو اقرب منه لنفسه وهو ارحم الراحمين
ومن يسر العقيده الاسلاميه ايضا ان الله سبحانه وتعالى يعفو عن الخطاء والنسيان . وانك بعد ماتعلن اسلامك
فان الله سبحانه وتعالى لن يحاسبك عما فعلت قبل اسلامك .
فالدين الاسلامي يريد اليسر ولا العسر وهو واضح . واكبر دليل ان اغلب اصحاب الديانات الاخرى يستوعبونه
بسرعه ويفهمونه بسعه بغض النظر عن اسباب محاولتهم لمعرفته .
وانا استغرب كيف حكمت على اللغه العربيه التي ليس لها مفرده الى ولها مرادف في لغات العالم اجمع.
بانها تكون كتأديت واجب فقط . مع العلم انك كنت تقول سابقا ان لغاتكم المتعدده لها تأثير . فالاولى ان يكون التاثير للغه
الملمه مفرداتها للغات العالم . ولي اللغات التي لاتجد لبعضها مرادفات في بعض اللغات الاخرى.
فالاحرى هنا ان تكون العربيه هيا التي سوضح المعنى وبوضوح المعنى تكون هيا اللغه الاقرب 
لتوضيح الفهم وبالفهم يتضح الفهم الاكثر للدين وهنا يكون التأثير اقوى من اللغه التي لاتجد لها مرادف في بعض الكلمات
الا ان كنتم تؤمنون باالاحساس فقط ولا تعتمدون عل المعنى . في بعض المرادفات.
والقرآن الكريم . لو قرأه اي انسان من قلبه . سيعلم انه حق ويجد التاثير حتى لو لم يعلم ماهو تفسيره.
وهذا سبب لاسلام الكثير . من الذين لا يفهمون القرآن وحينما قرأوه احسو بهذا الاحساس .
تقول :.
ليس هناك اي مسيحي يقول لك ان الكاهن او اي انسان على الارض يغفر الخطايا!!!
 ، ان الاعتراف بالخطايا مطلوب ، لمن اخطأت اليه اولا ،
 ثم ترد المسلوب (سواء سرقة او اغتياب او اهانة ) ثم يكون دور الاب الروحي في الارشاد
 ، واعلان غفران الله اذا رأي ان توبتك واعترافك كان سليما ولم يكن ادعاء او تمثيل .

واعلان غفران الله.... انا اقف عند هذه الكلمه ...
هو اعلان غفران الله وهو الذي لم تفهموه حينمها شرحته .  لما لا نقول اذا ان المسيح عليه السلام 
كان معه المعجزات لكي يؤمنو بالله الذي ارسله . وكانت هذه المواقف ان صحت هي مجرد اعلان الغفران
التي نقله الله له . او رآآه منهم من ايمان وصدق . او مارآه منهم على صبر على امراضهم التي اصابتهم.
انا اريد ان اسأل سؤال . فرعون وهو كاذب وفاجر قال انا الله . قال ايضا انا ربكم الاعلى ,
وهو كاذب ....؟

لماذا المسيح عليه السلام . لم يقلها صريحه ... انا الله ... او انا الاهكم الاعلى ؟
سندخل باللاهوت والناسوت ... انا لا اتطرق الى هذه ...
لان التفرع من شيء معناه انه انفصل . والانفصال  =2 الله الذي في السماء وتسمون الآب 
والله الذي تجسد في الانسان وتمونه الله ؟
واالانجيل عندكم يقول ان الله واحد ... كيف لا ينتفي التجسد هنا ... اذا كان لاها واحدا ؟
وهل يعقل ان هناك الاه يموت ... هل تريدون ان تقنعو اي ملحد او اي انسان يعتقد
اي اعتقاد ان الله يموت ... ثم يقوم ... اعتقد انكم في تناقضات كثيره ....
فالمسيح عليه السلام لم يقل ولا في موضع واضح  انه قاله انا الله .. او انا من غفرت ذنوبكم اوانا الاهكم ...
اشكرك استاذ new_man  على حوارك الراقي الذي عودتنا عليه حتى لو لم نكن نوافقه.

اخي في الله ابو حمزه ... اشكرك على توضيحك وكلامك بالنيابة عني فقد اجزت ماكنت سأقوله ..وانا تأخرت
بالرد لسبب انني كنت مسافر ... اتمنى تعقيبك على مشاركاتي والرد بالنيابه عني
في حال تأخري .. جزاك الله خير ...
فقد بينت بوضوح بالذي سأوضحه ... اسال الله ان يجعله في موازين اعمالكم المقبوله .
واسال الله ان يظلنا في ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله .
واتمنى ان تكون حواراتنا دائما كما علمنا ديننا دين اليسر والرفق والنصيحه .
ونعمل بخاطبهم باللتي هي احسن فالله سبحانه وتعالى اعلم منا بماينفع لنا .
لااله الاالله وحده لاشريك له ..
وصلى الله وسلم على خاتم النبيين نبينا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام .

والسلام على من اراد الحقيقه ووجدها ولم يكتمها .
هذا والله تعالى ورسوله اعلم .


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : Abohamza

سلام المسيح ، شكرا لمرورك وتعقيبك 




abohamza قال:


> ولا نحن نؤمن بالانجيل ككتاب أنزله الله على بني اسرائيل ومع نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام
> لكن لانؤمن بالنجيل الذي بين أيديكم الان لأسباب ليس هذا المجال لذكرها .




اخي الفاضل : 

انت مطالب بامر القرآن ان تؤمن بما جاء في الانجيل ، والقرآن يقر انه جاء مصدقا لما بين ايدي الذين من قبلهم بالتوراة والانجيل ، وهذه شهادة قرآنية ( لك وليست لنا ) ان الانجيل والتوراة غير محرفة كما يزعم بعض شيوخكم ...

واذا كان القرآن تكلم عن التحريف ، فهو يقول ( تحريف الكلام عن موضعه ) اي تأويله وتفسيره على غير تفسيره ، وهذا يفعله ( بعض ) وليس كل اهل الكتاب ( سواء من اليهود او المسيحيين ) ، هذه شهادة قرآنية كما قلت ( لك وليست لنا ) . 

ابحث بنفسك ولا تدع احدا يخدعك في امور خاصة بحياتك الابدية .




> بالنسبة لموضوع ترجمة القرآن ، انت اذا تتفق معي ان الترجمة لا تعيب الكتاب المقدس ، فشكرا لاتفاقك معي .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abohamza (26 أغسطس 2008)

استاذي المحترم دائما نيو مان
اسمح لي بتعقيب على نقطتين فقط من كلامك حتى لا يطول الكلام ويدخل في جدال لا فائدة منه .

1- مسألة إيماني بالانجيل وما فيه الان :
كما قلت فالقرآن أمر بالإيمان بها أنها كتب سماويه أنزلها على أنبياءه وأن تعرف أيضا أن القرآن قال :
( يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ) وهو تحريف التفسير والتأويل
لكن ذكر أيضا ( يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه ) وهو تغير الكلمة بعد وضعها الأصلي .
ومع كل أخبرنا بالتحريف . ثم إن مسألة ترجمة الكتاب المقدس تكلم فيها أخي شمس بارك الله فيه ونفع به.

2- مسألة قولك ( في موضوع تجسد السيد المسيح كان المفروض ان يكون لاهوته مخفيا ، واذا قرأت الانجيل سوف تجد هذا الموقف واضحا من السيد المسيح ، في كل مرة كان احدا يعرفه كان يقول له لا تقل ولا تعلن الا بعد موت الصليب والقيامة ). 

كيف هذا وهل سيصدق البشر تلاميذ المسيح اذا كذبو المسيح نفسه أو حتى سيستوعبو عنهم
ما لم يفهموه من المسيح نفسه ثم إنها تناقض قول المسيح نفسه :
( انا كلمت العالم علانية.انا علّمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما.وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء ) يوحنا 18 -

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أغسطس 2008)

الاستاذ الفاضل والمحترم abohamza

سلام ونعمة في المسيح 
اشكرك لذوقك وادبك وشخصيتك المحترمة الرقيقة .



abohamza قال:


> 1- مسألة إيماني بالانجيل وما فيه الان :
> كما قلت فالقرآن أمر بالإيمان بها أنها كتب سماويه أنزلها على أنبياءه وأن تعرف أيضا أن القرآن قال :
> ( يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ) وهو تحريف التفسير والتأويل
> لكن ذكر أيضا ( يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه ) وهو تغير الكلمة بعد وضعها الأصلي .
> ومع كل أخبرنا بالتحريف . ثم إن مسألة ترجمة الكتاب المقدس تكلم فيها أخي شمس بارك الله فيه ونفع به.


 
عزيزي اذا رجعت الى القرآن والآية التي اقتبستها فانها تبدأ ( من الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلام عن موضعه ) فهي مقصورة على البعض من اليهود وليس كلهم ، فاذا فعلها البعض ،فهناك البعض لم يفعل ، ، كما انها لا تقول بتحريف الانجيل يا اخ الكريم ، فارجوك لا تخلط الامور بعضها بالبعض ، واخيرا فان التفسير يقول الطبري (وَأَمَّا قَوْله : { عَنْ مَوَاضِعه } فَإِنَّهُ يَعْنِي : عَنْ أَمَاكِنه وَوُجُوهه الَّتِي هِيَ وُجُوهه ) اي انه مرة اخرى لا يفيد تغيير النص الاصلي او حذف اي من الاصل ، ولكن تغيير وجهه اي تفسيره .

القرطبي يقول (*يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ
*
يتأولونه على غير تأويله . وذمهم الله تعالى بذلك لأنهم يفعلونه متعمدين . وقرأ أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي وإبراهيم النخعي " الكلام " . قال النحاس : و " الكلم " في هذا أولى ; لأنهم إنما يحرفون كلم النبي , أو ما عندهم في التوراة وليس يحرفون جميع الكلام ,
*عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ *يعني صفة النبي .) 






> 2- مسألة قولك ( في موضوع تجسد السيد المسيح كان المفروض ان يكون لاهوته مخفيا ، واذا قرأت الانجيل سوف تجد هذا الموقف واضحا من السيد المسيح ، في كل مرة كان احدا يعرفه كان يقول له لا تقل ولا تعلن الا بعد موت الصليب والقيامة ).
> 
> كيف هذا وهل سيصدق البشر تلاميذ المسيح اذا كذبو المسيح نفسه أو حتى سيستوعبو عنهم
> ما لم يفهموه من المسيح نفسه ثم إنها تناقض قول المسيح نفسه :
> ( انا كلمت العالم علانية.انا علّمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما.وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء ) يوحنا 18 -


 
عزيزي انت تتكلم افتراضا عن شيء يثبت العالم كله ان افتراضك غير ذي قيمة 
فالعالم كله آمن بالمسيح ربا ومخلصا ، وانه الله الظاهر في الجسد 

اذ ان التلاميذ كانوا مؤيدين بقوة الروح القدس واجراء المعجزات بسلطان المسيح واسمه 
فاذا كان المسيح اعطى التلاميذ سلطانا بكلمته ان يجروا المعجزات باسمه ، فهو الله اذا، وهذا كان كافيا لاقناع العالم كله ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد للفداء ،ومات على الصليب ودفن ثلاثة ايام وقام وصعد الى السماء ، ولم يجد احدا جثته حتى الآن . 

كل هذه الامور ، اضافة لاعلانات المسيح في حياته ، عن لاهوته ، بشفاء المرضى واقامة الموتى وتفتيح عيون العمي ، وغيرهم من الامراض التي شفاها بكلمة والسلطان على الطبيعة والشياطين ، والقيامة من الموت بقوته الذاتيه ، واعطاء التلاميذ صلاحية اجراء المعجزات بكلمته هو .

كل هذا كاف لاقناع العالم كله ، اذا تساؤلت وفرضيتك ( كيف سيصدق البشر تلاميذ المسيح ) ؟؟ ترد عليها الوقائع والتاريخ والحاصل بالفعل ، فلامجال هنا لافتراضات يا عزيزي ، بل انظر حولك لترى كم من البشر صدقوا وآمنوا ودفعوا حياتهم بدلا من التنازل عن هذا الايمان .

مع كل التحية والاحترام ...


----------



## سندريلا فايز (14 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة​اريد ان اعلق على نقطة لم يتم ايضاحها ....وهى اذا كان السيد المسيح وحده الذى يغفر الخطايا..فكيف يغفر الاباء الكهنة خطايا المعترفين؟

الذى يغفر الخطايا هو الله وحده .اما الكائن فهو انسان مؤتمن على وكالة ويتصرف بحسب تعليمات سيده (موكله) " الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا فى السماء .ولكل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا فى السماء "(مت 18:18) فالكاهن لا يملك سلطان مغفرة الخطايا من ذاته ، ولكن استلم هذه الصلاحية من الله فهو يتصرف كوكيل وليس كسيد ، فهو مثل امين المخازن الذى يمكنه ان يتصرف فى محتويات المخزن طبقا للقوانين واللوائح المخزنية ..

السيد المسيح يقبل ويضم الى احضانه كل خاطىء تائب ويغسله بدمه الثمين ومثل الابن الضال خير شاهد على هذا...اذا ما هو دور الكاهن هنا ؟؟ 
دور الكاهن ان يستمع لاعترافات الخاطىء ، ويكون شاهد اثبات على توبته ، ويعلن فى اذنى هذا المتهم حكم البراءة من فم الثالوث القدوس ، فالكاهن يمثل الحارس الامين الذى يعمل لحساب سيده ، وهو مقيد بارادته ، ولو اساء الكاهن استخدام هذه الصلاحية فسيكون تصرفه باطلا ، فمثلا لو صلى لاحد الخطاة المتمسكين بشرهم وطلب له المغفرة...ترى هل يستجيب له الله؟ ...
كلا..يجب ان نفهم جيدا ان الله هو الذى يحرك الكاهن ، وليس الكاهن هو الذى يحرك الله .​


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخت العزيزة سندريلا

سلام ونعمة المسيح 



سندريلا فايز قال:


> اريد ان اعلق على نقطة لم يتم ايضاحها ....وهى اذا كان السيد المسيح وحده الذى يغفر الخطايا..فكيف يغفر الاباء الكهنة خطايا المعترفين؟​


 


هذه النقطة ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع ، ولهذا لم يتطرق اليها الموضوع .

الموضوع يتعلق بسلطان الرب يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا على الارض ، وهذا يثبت لاهوته .

اما موضوع الاعتراف على الكهنة فهذا موضوع آخر مختلف تماما ، وليس له اي علاقة بموضوعنا.

وشكرا لتفهمك .


----------



## سندريلا فايز (14 سبتمبر 2008)

سلامة ونعمة عزيزى net man


> بعدين انت اتيت بنص من الانجيل ...يغفر الذنوب بسلطانه ... اذا هل اي انسان يغفر الذنوب باسم المسيح .



ده كان سؤال من عزيزتى شمس المحبة وحضرتك net man وفيت الموضوع حقه وزيادة وردى ده كان اضافة وليس تقليل من شانك هذه مجرد اضافة فقط فى سياق الموضوع انا مخرجتش عن الموضوع   شكرا لاهتمامك

تحياتى للجميع​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (14 سبتمبر 2008)

> الثالث ... ان لابن الانسان سلطان يغفر الخطايا وضحتها لك ... ان هذه ليست مخصصه ...
> اذا بناء على قولك لما لم تاتي ان لابناء الانس سلطان يغفر الخطايا ... الست تذهب الى الكنيسه
> وتعترف ... لكي يغفر لك انسان ... ويصلي لك ليغفر لك ... او ليس هذا ايضا غفران للذنوب ...
> انا هنا لا وضح لك الصوره ... فقط ...



وهذا ايضا ورد من عزيزتى شمس المحبة فاردت التوضيح وليس اكثر


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

سندريلا فايز قال:


> سلامة ونعمة عزيزى net man
> 
> ده كان سؤال من عزيزتى شمس المحبة وحضرتك net man ​


 

اختي العزيزة سندريلا

شكرا لاهتمامك قراءة الموضوع واسئلة الاخوة باهتمام 
ولذلك كنت اتمنى ان تميزي ان اسمي New_Man  وليس Net_Man 
كما ان ردي لم يكن له اي علاقة بتقليل شأني من عدمه 
انا فقط قلت انني قمت بالرد على ما أراه يستحق الرد في صميم الموضوع 

انت بالطبع ترين ان كل الموضوعات تخرج عن سياقها الاصلي بسبب الانحراف نحو اجابة اسئلة ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع .

وهذا السؤال ليس له علاقة بالموضوع ، فليس هناك اي انسان مسيحي يقول ان الكاهن يغفر الخطايا .

وشكرا على لطفك وذوقك


----------



## أحمد محمد عثمان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الى كل الاخوه لمسيحيين انتم تقولون ان السيد المسيح فداكم عندما صلب و معنى هذا ان كلكم فى الجنه اذا فلماذا الصلاة و الصيام 
و هل معنى انى مسيحى انى افعل اى خطايا و اى ذنوب من كده كده داخل الجنه يعنى مثلا اسرق بيتك و اقتلك و اغتصب اهل بيتك و فى الاخر هخش الجنه برده طب ازاى


----------



## سندريلا فايز (16 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة​


> الى كل الاخوه لمسيحيين انتم تقولون ان السيد المسيح فداكم عندما صلب و معنى هذا ان كلكم فى الجنه اذا فلماذا الصلاة و الصيام
> و هل معنى انى مسيحى انى افعل اى خطايا و اى ذنوب من كده كده داخل الجنه يعنى مثلا اسرق بيتك و اقتلك و اغتصب اهل بيتك و فى الاخر هخش الجنه برده طب ازاى



اعمال الانسان الانسان ليست سبب خلاصه بل كفارة السيد المسيح المجانية هى السبب .ولكن بعد الفداء اصبح كل انسان ملزما بالاعمال الصالحة .​[center](فالايمان بدون اعمال ميت كقول يعقوب الرسول) [/center]
واذا كان كلامك صحيح فاين العدل الالهى فهل يستوى الصالح والطالح امام الله . مع ان البار يضبط نفسه ويحرمها لذات كثيرة ارضاء لله وشريعته بينما الخاطىء يستبيح كل شىء ويتلذذ بكل شىء ويفعل ما بداله من موبقات وخطايا بلا خوف ولا مبالاة بالشريعة وواضعها وفى النهاية يغفر له الله وهذا لا يتفق مع العدل والعدالة .​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (16 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة​


> الى كل الاخوه لمسيحيين انتم تقولون ان السيد المسيح فداكم عندما صلب و معنى هذا ان كلكم فى الجنه اذا فلماذا الصلاة و الصيام
> و هل معنى انى مسيحى انى افعل اى خطايا و اى ذنوب من كده كده داخل الجنه يعنى مثلا اسرق بيتك و اقتلك و اغتصب اهل بيتك و فى الاخر هخش الجنه برده طب ازاى



اعمال الانسان الانسان ليست سبب خلاصه بل كفارة السيد المسيح المجانية هى السبب .ولكن بعد الفداء اصبح كل انسان ملزما بالاعمال الصالحة .​[color="blue[u]](فالايمان بدون اعمال ميت كقول يعقوب الرسول) [/color][/font][/size][/u]
[size="4"]واذا كان كلامك صحيح فاين العدل الالهى فهل يستوى الصالح والطالح امام الله . مع ان البار يضبط نفسه ويحرمها لذات كثيرة ارضاء لله وشريعته بينما الخاطىء يستبيح كل شىء ويتلذذ بكل شىء ويفعل ما بداله من موبقات وخطايا بلا خوف ولا مبالاة بالشريعة وواضعها وفى النهاية يغفر له الله وهذا لا يتفق مع العدل والعدالة .​


----------



## أحمد محمد عثمان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب يبأه يعنى اه ان السيد المسيح فداكه بنفسه


----------



## أحمد محمد عثمان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

و بعد أذنكم انا ليا سؤال تانى الم ينبأكم السيد المسيح بأن هناك رسول سيأتى من بعده و عليكم ان تؤمنوا به


----------



## سندريلا فايز (17 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة عزيزى احمد

الموضوع عن غفران الخطايا واسئلتك ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع فعليك ان تفتح موضوع جديد​


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخ احمد عثمان 

اسئلتك خارجة عن الموضوع المطروح هنا 

فارجو ان نحترم جميعا نظام المنتدى ، لكي تعم الفائدة .

هناك قسم لوضع الاسئلة فارجو ان تفتح موضوعا واحدا لكل سؤال لك في القسم هناك 

وشكرا لتفهمك .


----------



## أحمد محمد عثمان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اسف على خرقى للقوانين سأقوم بأنشاء موضوع و ارجو منكم الرد عليه


----------



## إنسانة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى


أرجو منكم أن تقرؤوا التالي.. حتى النهاية


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



كهيعص 


ذِكْرُ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا 


إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ نِدَاء خَفِيًّا 


قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا 


وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ الْمَوَالِيَ مِن وَرَائِي وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِرًا فَهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا 


يَرِثُنِي وَيَرِثُ مِنْ آلِ يَعْقُوبَ وَاجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيًّا 


يَا زَكَرِيَّا إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلَامٍ اسْمُهُ يَحْيَى لَمْ نَجْعَل لَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ سَمِيًّا 


قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِرًا وَقَدْ بَلَغْتُ مِنَ الْكِبَرِ عِتِيًّا 


قَالَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكَ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَقَدْ خَلَقْتُكَ مِن قَبْلُ وَلَمْ تَكُ شَيْئًا 


قَالَ رَبِّ اجْعَل لِّي آيَةً قَالَ آيَتُكَ أَلَّا تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ سَوِيًّا 


فَخَرَجَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنَ الْمِحْرَابِ فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ أَن سَبِّحُوا بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيًّا 


يَا يَحْيَى خُذِ الْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحُكْمَ صَبيًّا 


وَحَنَانًا مِّن لَّدُنَّا وَزَكَاةً وَكَانَ تَقِيًّا 


وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَيْهِ وَلَمْ يَكُن جَبَّارًا عَصِيًّا 


وَسَلَامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا 


وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذِ انتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا 


فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِن دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا 


قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَن مِنكَ إِن كُنتَ تَقِيًّا 


قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَامًا زَكِيًّا 


قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا 


قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَّقْضِيًّا 


فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا 


فَأَجَاءهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَّنسِيًّا 


فَنَادَاهَا مِن تَحْتِهَا أَلَّا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا 


وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا 


فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا فَإِمَّا تَرَيِنَّ مِنَ الْبَشَرِ أَحَدًا فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا 


فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا 


يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا 


فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَن كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبيًّا 


قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبيًّا 


وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا 


وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا 


وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا 


ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ 


مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ مِن وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ 


وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ





*


​


----------

